# Pork found in prison Halal meat.... Thoughts...?



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21312752

Personally am not bothered they didnt follows rules of the goverment so what they get fed afterwards is for mme goverments decision!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it's disgraceful & just coz they allegedly broke the law, they should have decent food.

But I hope this & the horsemeat problems, bring to light more investigations into food.

We really don't know what's in our food anymore.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Its almost like it's been done on purpose. ...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Fook um they shouldn't of broken the law.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> Fook um they shouldn't of broken the law.


And what about the ones that didn't?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> And what about the ones that didn't?


they shouldn't have got caught - it was in a prison


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> And what about the ones that didn't?


Are some of these posts serious? " deserve it for being in prison"....:no:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's not as clear cut as "they broke the law". A lot of the people in prison are there for trying to make a crust. Can't blame a man for that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Are some of these posts serious? " deserve it for being in prison"....:no:


I know mate, the mentality of some people is shocking. I blame the Sun


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not as clear cut as "they broke the law". A lot of the people in prison are there for trying to make a crust. Can't blame a man for that.


can you explain what you mean


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'd say that it's highly indicative of a greater problem - our food is essentially full of contaminated crap.

Furthermore whether these guys are in prison or not, their customs should be respected where possible. I mean really - avoiding giving them pork products shouldn't be that bloody difficult really. It's when these sort of cock-ups happen that we can so easily get accused of being anti-muslim thus inciting unnecessary resentment which really is the last thing we want or need.

If we're respectful towards other cultures, even when it could be argued that we don't have to be, then we go a long way towards being respected ourselves and perhaps living in better harmony.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

It's messed with people's beliefs and that just isn't on.

I know for companies to claim food is Kosher a Jew needs to be present for the making of a product. My friend used to supervise the making of Kosher sausages. Do Muslims not do anything like that?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Eating a load of sh1tty mashed up pie meat that looks grey and smelly is something no human should eat whatever is in it.

Personally I dont get why any stupid religion would advocate eating some animals and not others - its an archaic dumbass idea for tards....i mean really? WTF is that about...on a cellular level - what is the difference between a pig and a cow?

If you break the law and get caught - unfortunately you lose you freedom and the choices as to what to eat....its not a perfect world....maybe try not to break the law and choose your food your self


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

JusNoGood said:


> Do Muslims not do anything like that?


Halal meat is slautered and blessed by an appropriately qualified muslim


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

The gave up their religion when they committed the crime. They should be pleased they're getting fed and treated well in prison, It's a lot different in other countries prisons I believe


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Can't believe people feel bad for them. Like someone else said, fvck them.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah some of you guys should get banged up in an arab state - in the UAE, its up to your friends and family to feed you


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not as clear cut as "they broke the law". A lot of the people in prison are there for trying to make a crust. Can't blame a man for that.


Trying to make a crust.... By breaking the law.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Trying to make a crust.... By breaking the law.


i dont get that one either......its ok to steal if you are doing so to provide for your family? Are you a gypsy?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Uriel said:


> can you explain what you mean


What he means is its ok to break the law in order to feed yourself and your family. Isn't that right @IGotTekkers


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mish said:


> What he means is its ok to break the law in order to feed yourself and your family. Isn't that right @IGotTekkers


that bit is obvious - i just want to hear the rationale


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i dont get that one either......its ok to steal if you are doing so to provide for your family? Are you a gypsy?


That's racist mate. Racial abuse is against the law. Welcome to the criminal underworld 

No I'm not a gypo, but I think it's far more immoral to kidnap and cage a human than it is to steal, avoid tax or sell a drug. That's just my opinion


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Uriel said:


> that bit is obvious - i just want to hear the rationale


There can be no rationale behind it.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fcuk em, I'd fees em dirty pig meat off the floor if I could


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> What he means is its ok to break the law in order to feed yourself and your family. Isn't that right @IGotTekkers


I actually think it's ok to break the law in all cases providing you arnt directly harming anybody else.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I actually think it's ok to break the law in all cases providing you rant directly harming anybody else.


 :lol:

jeezus christ


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's racist mate. Racial abuse is against the law. Welcome to the criminal underworld
> 
> No I'm not a gypo, but I think it's far more immoral to kidnap and cage a human than it is to steal, avoid tax or sell a drug. That's just my opinion


But these are the laws of the land. If you don't like them fcuk off to somewhere where the laws are applicable to your beliefs.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Subbed as I'm intrigued to see where this thread goes.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's racist mate. Racial abuse is against the law. Welcome to the criminal underworld
> 
> No I'm not a gypo, but I think it's far more immoral to kidnap and cage a human than it is to steal, avoid tax or sell a drug. That's just my opinion


well - anyone doing 31 in a thirty is a law breaker and i cant proclaim to have fessed up to every single penny of tax....but to openly condone breaking laws to feed your family is a step more than i'd go (donet get me wrong, i'd do it in a heartbeat but it aint right lol)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> But these are the laws of the land. If you don't like them fcuk off to somewhere where the laws are applicable to your beliefs.


This is my country. And are you really happy with all the laws that you have to abide by each day? The laws which are mostly created for the benefit of the ones on power? Lol. God I'd love to be so simple minded


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Uriel said:


> well - anyone doing 31 in a thirty is a law breaker and i cant proclaim to have fessed up to every single penny of tax....but to openly condone breaking laws to feed your family is a step more than i'd go (donet get me wrong, i'd do it in a heartbeat but it aint right lol)


You'd do it.. because it's the right thing to do. Which makes it right


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

if you're Muslim and in prison chances are you're a harami bastid, hypocritical to kick up a fuss over halal meat.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I actually think it's ok to break the law in all cases providing you arnt directly harming anybody else.


Stupid statement. Not only is the law there to protect people from each other and from themselves but it's other big job is to help society to progress.

Whilst I think that there are occasions when the law gets it wrong, in general, it works in favour of the majority of the people. To say it's OK to break that law is just sh*tting on that majority.

And although you might not be directly harming someone when you break the law, indirectly you could be causing as much, if not more harm.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Halal meat is slautered and blessed by an appropriately qualified muslim


Ah right I remember now. Doesn't help with the processed food though....I think we should have something done about our processed meat products so we know just what's in them.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Stupid statement. Not only is the law there to protect people from each other and from themselves but it's other big job is to help society to progress.
> 
> Whilst I think that there are occasions when the law gets it wrong, in general, it works in favour of the majority of the people. To say it's OK to break that law is just sh*tting on that majority.
> 
> And although you might not be directly harming someone when you break the law, indirectly you could be causing as much, if not more harm.


its complex - they say the law is an ass lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I must break the law atleast 50x per day one way or another. But I'm one of the nicest and moral guys you'll ever meet. I don't cause anybody any harm and I have a better community spirit than most, but in the eyes of the law I should be doing a stretch. Which makes me question and doubt the entire legal and judicial process.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> This is my country. And are you really happy with all the laws that you have to abide by each day? The laws which are mostly created for the benefit of the ones on power? Lol. God I'd love to be so simple minded


I'm not happy with every law but at the same time I have no problems abiding by them. For me it isn't hard. And believe me iv been part of some questionable action here and there but I do not take the view of being some outlaw and that all laws are there to be broken. That attitude is more suited to a 15 year old who thinks the world is against him.

If you knuckled down at school and got a good education you would be in a better position to provide for your family instead of breaking the law through You Tube


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Back to subject, not bothered what they are fed when they commit crimes. Why should they have more rights in prison to what they eat compared to others... Someone might proclaim that they can only eat fillet steak... should they get it...?

I for one bet they enjoyed those pork filled pies untill they saw the news!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW - I lived in the UAE for a year - the 2 faced arab cnuts are happy enough to shag hookers and get sh1t faced so i'm sure they secretly enjoy the odd bacon cob lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Stupid statement. Not only is the law there to protect people from each other and from themselves but it's other big job is to help society to progress.
> 
> Whilst I think that there are occasions when the law gets it wrong, in general, it works in favour of the majority of the people. To say it's OK to break that law is just sh*tting on that majority.
> 
> And although you might not be directly harming someone when you break the law, indirectly you could be causing as much, if not more harm.


I see the point your making but disagree completely. Law is not there to protect us. Law is to ensure an easy ride for power, that's it. Where in the development of the human race was it decided that we as people need yo be controlled and governed in order to progress? I'd liked to go back to that time and throw the cvnts in jail


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm not happy with every law but at the same time I have no problems abiding by them. For me it isn't hard. And believe me iv been part of some questionable action here and there but I do not take the view of being some outlaw and that all laws are there to be broken. That attitude is more suited to a 15 year old who thinks the world is against him.
> 
> If you knuckled down at school and got a good education you would be in a better position to provide for your family instead of breaking the law through You Tube


Happy to assist in that breaking of the law though arnt you ya hypocritical ****er 

And looking at the differences between our mentalities and understanding of life and behaviour I would look in the mirror before commenting on my education.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Eating a load of sh1tty mashed up pie meat that looks grey and smelly is something no human should eat whatever is in it.
> 
> Personally I dont get why any stupid religion would advocate eating some animals and not others - its an archaic dumbass idea for tards....i mean really? WTF is that about...on a cellular level - what is the difference between a pig and a cow?
> 
> If you break the law and get caught - unfortunately you lose you freedom and the choices as to what to eat....its not a perfect world....maybe try not to break the law and choose your food your self


100% agree with this.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I must break the law atleast 50x per day one way or another. But I'm one of the nicest and moral guys you'll ever meet. I don't cause anybody any harm and I have a better community spirit than most, but in the eyes of the law I should be doing a stretch. Which makes me question and doubt the entire legal and judicial process.


What types of law do you break?

I assume that if you can't mention them then they are worth the law looking at, which usually means someone is harmed lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

they're lucky to be fed...and at the cost of the tax payer... i dont care what they give them... you can bang on at all your pc nonsense but if they were decent human beings then they wouldnt be in prison...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

its funny how different the argument would be if the title was 'HALAAL MEAT FOUND IN PRISON PORK MEAT' fcuk me the pc brigade will be all over it, how our british citizens are forced to eat halaal meat mixed with the pork, fcukin stupid.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> What types of law do you break?
> 
> I assume that if you can't mention them then they are worth the law looking at, which usually means someone is harmed lol


Last time I caused anybody any harm was about 2 years ago when some **** tried to stab me in the face with a dinner fork.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Last time I caused anybody any harm was about 2 years ago when some **** tried to stab me in the face with a dinner fork.


well you must be a sh1t waiter then lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> they're lucky to be fed...and at the cost of the tax payer... i dont care what they give them... you can bang on at all your pc nonsense *but if they were decent human beings then they wouldnt be in prison*...


Are you saying that all people in prison are not decent human beings?? :confused1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> they're lucky to be fed...and at the cost of the tax payer... i dont care what they give them... you can bang on at all your pc nonsense but if they were decent human beings then they wouldnt be in prison...


Nelson mandella was in prison once. Poor cvnt would probably still be in there if it were down to people like you.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Seriously, if we were in a muslim prison somewhere in pakistan or whatever country muslims come from, would we be granted what we class as "cathlic/christian" food if there was such a thing?? Would we fvck, they would spit at the word catholic and most likely get more stick for being that religion. They need to practice what they preach, telling us british protestants/christians/catholics what we should do in our own country to make it more suitable for them but we can't even hold our girlfriends hand or kiss in their country because its against the law (no joke) was told in dubai by the hotel staff. Yet we have to put up with the controversy of what was in the news the other week about the "muslim patrol", british white people had to stay out of the muslim area because we wear revealing clothes, walk around with a can of stella, etc..

I'm no racist because i know alot of great indians and my girlfriend and her whole family are jamaican black. its more the religion thing! i kinda like hindu's just for the note because they are nice and keep themselves to themselves.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sorry 300mg of tren that was


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Happy to assist in that breaking of the law though arnt you ya hypocritical ****er
> 
> And looking at the differences between our mentalities and understanding of life and behaviour I would look in the mirror before commenting on my education.


I don't believe I have broken any laws though Sizzle chest


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Uriel said:


> well you must be a sh1t waiter then lol


Hahahaha it was at a house party and he was supposedly billy big bollox. Started giving it to everyone and didn't like how I wasn't intimidated by him. He got a fork out, I got out the fists of fury.. He was outside sitting in the gutter calling a cab shortly afterwards lmao.

I have to add he was my flat mate at the time.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Seriously, if we were in a muslim prison somewhere in pakistan or whatever country muslims come from, would we be granted what we class as "cathlic/christian" food if there was such a thing?? Would we fvck, they would spit at the word catholic and most likely get more stick for being that religion. They need to practice what they preach, telling us british protestants/christians/catholics what we should do in our own country to make it more suitable for them but we can't even hold our girlfriends hand or kiss in their country because its against the law (no joke) was told in dubai by the hotel staff. Yet we have to put up with the controversy of what was in the news the other week about the "muslim patrol", british white people had to stay out of the muslim area because we wear revealing clothes, walk around with a can of stella, etc..
> 
> I'm no racist because i know alot of great indians and my girlfriend and her whole family are jamaican black. its more the religion thing! i kinda like hindu's just for the note because they are nice and keep themselves to themselves.


the laws in dubai are well known all over the world, if you chose to go there, thats your own stupid fault, i wouldnt go there if i wanted to have a drink or a shag on the beach,cause id get locked up, common sence. you ever been to prison in pakistan? thought not.

besides the original OP was about contamination of meat, but an eye for an eye it seems around here, shame really.

ps just to add, there a large community of pakistani christians living over there and here, a few used to live on my street, dumbass


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hahahaha it was at a house party and he was supposedly billy big bollox. Started giving it to everyone and didn't like how I wasn't intimidated by him. He got a fork out, I got out the fists of fury.. He was outside sitting in the gutter calling a cab shortly afterwards lmao.
> 
> I have to add he was my flat mate at the time.


who squares up to anyone with a fuking fork??

:lol: :lol: :lol:

i cant breath right .....damn tren


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> *they're lucky to be fed...and at the cost of the tax payer*... i dont care what they give them... you can bang on at all your pc nonsense but if they were decent human beings then they wouldnt be in prison...


you assume that nobody in prison ever paid any taxes themselves? shock horror, a great deal of people in nick would have contributed a great deal more than you or me in tax.... or do you think prison is only full of dole dossing louts?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Where in the development of the human race was it decided that we as people need yo be controlled and governed in order to progress?)


When we were living in caves, mate.

The biggest, smartest cavemen would have laid down the law so that their tribe would be the one to survive.

The topic of this thread is a prime example of that early law.

Jews and Muslims don't eat pork because it's enshrined in their laws. Why? Because "god said so"? Is it bollocks. Back in the day when they were all running around in the desert, there was no refrigeration. And pork being one of the most dangerous foods if it goes off, was one of the biggest killers. So they passed a law banning it's consumption. F*ck all to do with job, but everything to do with protecting the people from themselves. Not only that, but by banning it, they ensured that they'd become stronger - you can't have your army coming down with a case of the squits when you're just about to attack the neighbour.

Of course, now with fridges, the f*cking idiots who keep to that law are just hankering for the days of the stone age but it's an example of how a law was originally set up with the intent of preserving the majority and helping their societies to grow.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you saying that all people in prison are not decent human beings?? :confused1:


yes

do you know many respectable law abiding citizens in prison? :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nelson mandella was in prison once. Poor cvnt would probably still be in there if it were down to people like you.


lol ah god somehow i dont think we got many nelson mandellas in our Uk prisons


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

zack amin said:


> the laws in dubai are well known all over the world, if you chose to go there, thats your own stupid fault, i wouldnt go there if i wanted to have a drink or a shag on the beach,cause id get locked up, common sence. you ever been to prison in pakistan? thought not.
> 
> besides the original OP was about contamination of meat, but an eye for an eye it seems around here, shame really.
> 
> ps just to add, there a large community of pakistani christians living over there and here, a few used to live on my street, dumbass


Dumbass? lets not go there thanks.

You must be a muslim, sorry if I offended you, but I have my views. PS. I never critised pakistain or dubai, read the context.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

having worked in prison kitchens ive actually seen things like this.one day the kitchen had run out of halal meat.the officor in charge done a sighn of the cross and threw the meat into the curry.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

the only problem i see here is this causing tension in the prisons... there are a lot of muslims in uk prisons, and they don't get treated very fairly tbh. now, when something like this happens in an environment where tension is running high and it could kick of big time therefore putting other inmates and staff at risk.

thats one of the reasons they give inmates privilages like having tv's in the cell's, education, work, etc... it keeps the prisoners occupied and lowers the risk of violent incidents towards staff and other inmates...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hahahaha it was at a house party and he was supposedly billy big bollox. Started giving it to everyone and didn't like how I wasn't intimidated by him. He got a fork out, I got out the fists of fury.. He was outside sitting in the gutter calling a cab shortly afterwards lmao.
> 
> I have to add he was my flat mate at the time.


in prison the big boys wud get u in the showers for that attitude


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bulldogge said:


> you assume that nobody in prison ever paid any taxes themselves? shock horror, a great deal of people in nick would have contributed a great deal more than you or me in tax.... or do you think prison is only full of dole dossing louts?


yes


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm glad, hope they choke on pork balls and go to hell.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ianjay said:


> having worked in prison kitchens ive actually seen things like this.one day the kitchen had run out of halal meat.the officor in charge done a sighn of the cross and threw the meat into the curry.


lols


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pigs have an orgasm that lasts half an hour........

I doubt the jammy [email protected] give a fuk who eats them lol


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lols


x2


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yes


well you would be wrong then I'm afraid.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

end of the day, they shouldn't be bad and go to prison in the first place lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

NoodleArms said:


> end of the day, they shouldn't be bad and go to prison in the first place lol.


but the general consensus on here is the prisons are full of tax paying, pious, innocent freedom fighters

dear fuk......in reality they are full of chavvy pricks that cant string enough words together for jeremy kyles show

sure there nmay be a tiny element of innocents or even clever proffessional criminals but mostly t1ts


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

our prisons are full of asians,openly walking around talking about terrorism,how they hate our country,our soldiers,allways making complaints and demanding there rights. they cause a lot of the tension. not all but most.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

should put them all to hard labour, bin their xbox's and pool table. theres floods across the country. Put the prisoners to good use and make chain gangs to help with flood defences.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> yes
> 
> do you know many respectable law abiding citizens in prison? :lol:


If you're unlucky then it is sometimes surprisingly easy to end up inside. I concede that probably the majority of the prison population deserve to be there, but no way 100% of them.

Some people get wrongly convicted, others end up inside for stupid things like possession of drugs even if they are essentially decent people.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> but the general consensus on here is the prisons are full of tax paying, pious, innocent freedom fighters
> 
> dear fuk......in reality they are full of chavvy pricks that cant string enough words together for jeremy kyles show
> 
> sure there nmay be a tiny element of innocents or even clever proffessional criminals but mostly t1ts


depends on the jail mate.. if its a remand short term prison then yeah full of dick heads, cat A nicks full of nutters and murderers.. but a lot of the open or lower cat prisons are full of normal people in for white collar crimes.

i'm not saying they are full of mensa candidates, but around half would have come from working backgrounds and paid their fare share of taxes and will continue to do so when they get out.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> I'm no racist because i know alot of great indians and my girlfriend and her whole family are jamaican black.


There's that line again.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Uriel said:


> who squares up to anyone with a fuking fork??
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i cant breath right .....damn tren


I know.. the guy is bellbag. I think he would rather have gone for the knife but he was nearing the end of his 2 year suspended sentence for an attack involving 2x 10 inch chef knives on his sisters boyfriend :lol: I guess he thought he would play it safe with a fork lol.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know.. the guy is bellbag. I think he would rather have gone for the knife but he was nearing the end of his 2 year suspended sentence for an attack involving 2x 10 inch chef knives on his sisters boyfriend :lol: I guess he thought he would play it safe with a fork lol.


Was it a three pronged attack?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Seriously, if we were in a muslim prison somewhere in pakistan or whatever country muslims come from, would we be granted what we class as "cathlic/christian" food if there was such a thing?? Would we fvck, they would spit at the word catholic and most likely get more stick for being that religion. They need to practice what they preach, telling us british protestants/christians/catholics what we should do in our own country to make it more suitable for them but we can't even hold our girlfriends hand or kiss in their country because its against the law (no joke) was told in dubai by the hotel staff. Yet we have to put up with the controversy of what was in the news the other week about the "muslim patrol", british white people had to stay out of the muslim area because we wear revealing clothes, walk around with a can of stella, etc..
> 
> I'm no racist because i know alot of great indians and my girlfriend and her whole family are jamaican black. its more the religion thing! i kinda like hindu's just for the note because they are nice and keep themselves to themselves.


Eventually Britain will become a muslim state as population rates of muslims is 3 to our 1 so in our granchildrens life times we will be outnumbered in the vote so they'll be us democratically. So prepare for a good old stoning! Burka's for all!!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Eating a load of sh1tty mashed up pie meat that looks grey and smelly is something no human should eat whatever is in it.
> 
> Personally I dont get why any stupid religion would advocate eating some animals and not others - its an archaic dumbass idea for tards....i mean really? WTF is that about...on a cellular level - what is the difference between a pig and a cow?
> 
> If you break the law and get caught - unfortunately you lose you freedom and the choices as to what to eat....its not a perfect world....maybe try not to break the law and choose your food your self


Cant argue with this.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Was it a three pronged attack?


he was prong for using a weapon at the tine


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Was it a three pronged attack?


It was 4 I believe


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I actually think it's ok to break the law in all cases providing you arnt directly harming anybody else.


So by your twisted logic its ok for some thieving scrote to come take my car or my tv or any of my possesions that iv wokred my **** of for? what a joke heres a novel idea dont break the law you wont go to jail, dont nick stuff just because some one has something you want go get a job and earn it.

There in jail because there scrotes and should be greatfull there been fed, i know a few lads on the inside and there getting better fed and treated than hard working familys and have the gaul to complain they got fed pork. tawts


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Whilst I don't condone contaiminating food I do laugh sometimes about prisoners banging on about their rights.

Let's face it if you are banged up it's highly likely you deprived someone else of their human rights so why should anyone consider theirs anymore? The second you break the law you forfeit your rights until you serve your time- you can't pick and chose to suit you.

Did you also know that in Russia burried Chechnya terrorists with pig flesh so that you get rejected from paradise and it worked!?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Eventually Britain will become a muslim state as population rates of muslims is 3 to our 1 so in our granchildrens life times we will be outnumbered in the vote so they'll be us democratically. So prepare for a good old stoning! Burka's for all!!


Good ole Britain for you ey, let anyone in the country!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I actually think it's ok to break the law in all cases providing you arnt directly harming anybody else.


So you'd be ok with someone burgling your house and just think "fair play, no one was hurt".


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Good ole Britain for you ey, let anyone in the country!


no one would listen to enoch powell


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

If you watched that Trevor McDonald Programme about the prisons the other day, those people cut little girls throats and someone wife's throat. Imagine if that was your daughter or wife. Do you really care that they are not being served meat which is blessed if they wish it to be. It's stupid how people think these sort of prisoners should have rights still. I know slitting throats is different than going to prison for giving someone abit of a beating who deserved it but thats what the length of time in prison is for.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And some people are in prison for Speeding, not paying the TV licence (so the bbc can squander it!!!), tax evasion, & so on.

So are some people saying that even these ppl should give up all their rights?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just read through all these comments- no wonder this country is ****ED.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

latblaster said:


> And some people are in prison for Speeding, not paying the TV licence (so the bbc can squander it!!!), tax evasion, & so on.
> 
> So are some people saying that even these ppl should give up all their rights?


It's extremely rare that people receive prison sentences for speeding and non payment of tv licence and, even then, only when other offences are involved. You're pushing the boundaries here a little tbh...

There are many serial sex offenders that escape prison sentences these days.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

its cool guys am not racist, i have a black friend, his name is simon


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

latblaster said:


> And some people are in prison for Speeding, not paying the TV licence (so the bbc can squander it!!!), tax evasion, & so on.
> 
> So are some people saying that even these ppl should give up all their rights?


Well as much as I'm all for not paying those things, every other man has to do it. Can they actually go to prison for that though? I didn't even know. Tbh if thats the truth I believe they shouldn't be in prison for those reasons but once your behind those bars your rights should go.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

we have all got a certain amount of racism in us


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

If you can't do the swine, dont do the crime


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

zack amin said:


> its cool guys am not racist, i have a black friend, his name is simon


my car is also black so it definately is fine


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> my car is also black so it definately is fine


im wearing a black top today, and white socks, so clear on all accounts


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Like a spokswoman said about the government informing us about the possible dangerous substances in our food " why are they there in the first place" the government and the food industry have a nice little friendship going!, but in this case i am more worried about the lack of meat in a pensioners diet, or the poor who work and still cant afford a decent meal. £6.19 an hour, thats like prison pay, rent, council tax, gas, electric, water, tv, ect no money left for a decent diet, where are their human rights, shoiuld be the greedy rich and the government behind bars anyway, the richest in the land, on average, gave themselves 49% rise last year while the government gave them a 5% tax cut!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

zack amin said:


> im wearing a black top today, and white socks, so clear on all accounts


clearly you are not a racist


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

heres my thought for the day....

IF allah is god.......he made everything??

Why did he make fuking pigs in the first place if they are so bad??

was he practicing for dogs and fuked up?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and IF pig meat was put in pies and fed to muslims.....it MUSt have been allahs will


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Uriel said:


> heres my thought for the day....
> 
> IF allah is god.......he made everything??
> 
> ...


he made pigs for sexual reasons


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Uriel said:


> heres my thought for the day....
> 
> IF allah is god.......he made everything??
> 
> ...


maybe god put the pork in there halal meat while no-one was looking to have a little chuckle to himself homer simpson style.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Uriel said:


> heres my thought for the day....
> 
> IF allah is god.......he made everything??
> 
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

omg uriel cant believe you just said that


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> So by your twisted logic its ok for some thieving scrote to come take my car or my tv or any of my possesions that iv wokred my **** of for? what a joke heres a novel idea dont break the law you wont go to jail, dont nick stuff just because some one has something you want go get a job and earn it.
> 
> There in jail because there scrotes and should be greatfull there been fed, i know a few lads on the inside and there getting better fed and treated than hard working familys and have the gaul to complain they got fed pork. tawts


It seems you got my twisted logic a bit.. twisted mate. I love how people on here pull out scenarios from their a-hole and then pick them apart as if I was the one that came up with it. Lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smitch said:


> So you'd be ok with someone burgling your house and just think "fair play, no one was hurt".


Iv had my house burgled. Whichbis why a few months back I bought a neo bullmastiff. I don't know the situation of the thief, I don't know him.. so I can't comment.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv had my house burgled. Whichbis why a few months back I bought a neo bullmastiff. I don't know the situation of the thief, I don't know him.. so I can't comment.


Ok, so now you're saying that it could be justified but it might not be?

So what you're saying is there are certain situations that would require punishment, ie there should be levels of blame, like in a legal system that you think shouldn't exist.

And out of interest, did you report this crime to the police?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> omg uriel cant believe you just said that


allah must have made me do it....the sneaky moo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I don't really understand the religion, so I don't how this would effect the people that have been put through it.
> 
> A Muslim guy did tell me once, the reason they don't eat pig meat, is because pigs have sex with their mothers. Cows etc don't? Anyone shed any light on this?
> 
> I like halal meat and non halal meet though. Tastes kinda the same.


there are about 15 references in the quoran prohibiting the eating of pig...... the prophet mohamed channelled allah when writing it (honest, he didnt just make it up!) so its an order from god


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Ok, so now you're saying that it could be justified but it might not be?
> 
> So what you're saying is there are certain situations that would require punishment, ie there should be levels of blame, like in a legal system that you think shouldn't exist.


No. Here is what I think..

If some bloke wants to come and burgle my house, I should be allowed to take Mr bat from under the stairs and play a game of hit the kneecap. Not have to sit and wait for him to do his business and leave, wait 4 hours for the police to arrive where it will then take them 5 months to not catch him. And if they do catch him, waste a few more months and 50 grand on trying to prosecute him.. at most he will get a few months where inside he will learn how to be a better burgler, and will come out and do it again.

With my approach, (the game of hit the kneecap) I am the one that is then sent to prison while he sits back and claims incapacity benefit for the next 2 year's. And there's me, stuck in a cell being fed god Damn contaminated halal meat.

In 1 of these scenarios the burglar would have learned his lesson (regardless of the reason behind his crime), and would respect his punishment. In the other scenario he doesn't.

You seem to have the impression that just because don't believe in the law or our judicial system that I'm ok with all aspects of behavior? You are very mistaken. If somebody wants to mess with my **** I'll be the first to get the wood out. Nature is supposed to be dog eat dog. Not man with badge tell dog nicely to behave.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like you've read it?
> 
> Pigs are ok in my eyes. They taste lovely in some bread with an egg.


i've read a little - i guess i was intrueged as to why any god would create such a disgusting human like abu hansa and his ilk.....

i wonder why any religion could be so fuked up and full of venom and bile and hatred as to spawn the race of animals it has.

Its werird as the verses ar ok.....I can only guess the nasty [email protected] dont read their own bible


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> In your eyes then, what is acceptable to do to another human being and not be punished for it.


Thats a very odd question to ask. I don't really know what kind of answer you are expecting lol


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> No. Here is what I think..
> 
> If some bloke wants to come and burgle my house, I should be allowed to take Mr bat from under the stairs and play a game of hit the kneecap. Not have to sit and wait for him to do his business and leave, wait 4 hours for the police to arrive where it will then take them 5 months to not catch him. And if they do catch him, waste a few more months and 50 grand on trying to prosecute him.. at most he will get a few months where inside he will learn how to be a better burgler, and will come out and do it again.
> 
> ...


amen to this tekkers, amen


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Your making out as of its acceptable to break the law. Just asking what you think is ok to do, without being punished.
> 
> House robberies, ABH, rape, drunk driving, speeding, theft etc etc?


Breaking the law is not at all similar to being an immoral piece of ****. Legality and morality are 2 complete different things. It seems people struggle to understand that.

None of the things you listed are ok to do, regardless of their legal status.

Edit: apart from speeding. The 30 limit in some places is ludicrous. Speeding, not to be confused with dangerous driving.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

FUkC THE PO PO!!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Putting aside sex offenders & murderers (if that's possible) because I think they should have hard labour, why shouldn't all people have human rights?

Because a person has committed a crime & they lose their liberty, why should we then 'come down to the same level' & treat them badly too?

Where does it start...or end? Do we have different levels of depriving them of their HR, & how do we decide?

And now introducing murderers into this, again at what level/type of murder do we deprive them...self defence, crimes of passion, accidental murder?

Does "Will UK" deserve to eat shitty food? (bit of an unfair Q I know)

And people do go to prison for tax evasion if it's big enough.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Putting aside sex offenders & murderers (if that's possible) because I think they should have hard labour, why shouldn't all people have human rights?
> 
> Because a person has committed a crime & they lose their liberty, why should we then 'come down to the same level' & treat them badly too?
> 
> ...


Yes he is a cnut


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Slater8486 said:


> Eventually Britain will become a muslim state as population rates of muslims is 3 to our 1* so in our granchildrens life times* we will be outnumbered in the vote so they'll be us democratically. So prepare for a good old stoning! Burka's for all!!


That's speculation and hearsay though. Yes their birth rate is higher than ours but their population rate between 2001 and 2011 only increased to 5% from 2.5%. In 10 years it only increased by 2.5%, so at that rate it would take 190 years to reach 55% and given that Muslim conversions are supposed to be on the decline I can't see it sustaining that level of growth. Also there is a lot of talk about how the Christian faith is diminishing within the UK on the net, but a lot of those papers etc, that talk about that don't mention the fact that people claiming no religion rose by 10% to 25% in the last 10 years. Personally I don't think this country will ever become a Muslim state.

As for the OP, I'm in two minds about this one. Yes their religious belies should be respected but at the end of the day, they broke the law and by doing so they should accept the the fact that they now should have no rights. Personally I think anyone who decides to gamble with the law should accept the fact that if caught, they will be punished, regardless of how minor the crime is. And to the person saying it's OK to break the law to feed your family, what a load b0ll0cks. Feeding your family by taking something that someone else has worked for is not right. Yes you may argue that at times it maybe necessary, but it still doesn't make it right, and it's certainly not necessary in this country, as there are plenty of people with fvck all money who do enough to survive without having to break the law.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Take our annual prison food bill, serving basic British Food = £xxxx

Then add in halal food, jewish food, vegan food, vegetarian food = £xxxx x a lot more

We have old ladies in their homes dying from the cold as they cannot afford to put the heating on during the winter. Theres a lot more important things in the UK to invest money on instead of improving prison food and the 50 enquiries that need paying for to resolve the issue.

Besides, if loads of Muslims ate this so called Pork and didnt burn to death straight away, surely this means Allah is full of ****?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anyone really think that mothers who kill their children, & there was a case last year, should go to prison?

Because I really do not think they should, as they must be mentally ill. They need help not punishment.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Does anyone really think that mothers who kill their children, & there was a case last year, should go to prison?
> 
> Because I really do not think they should, as they must be mentally ill. They need help not punishment.


Hmmm, that's a long debate that one. I think each case is different. You could argue that anyone that wants to intentionally kill another human being is mentally unstable and requires help not punishment!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Not an easy thread to make a comment but, in my personal opinion, I don´t really give a s.. what they get to eat. You get what you get, no differences between religions...simples!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Does anyone really think that mothers who kill their children, & there was a case last year, should go to prison?
> 
> Because I really do not think they should, as they must be mentally ill. They need help not punishment.


They are found to be insane in most cases and are held at secure state hospitals(basically prisons) what would you suggest happens to them?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

husky said:


> They are found to be insane in most cases and are held at secure state hospitals(basically prisons) what would you suggest happens to them?


Give them pork?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

some of these women are just pure evil...they kill their kids to punish their husbands because of an affair or something similar....dragging their little kids out of their beds and drowning them in a bath of water while they are kicking and screaming....they should be given the same mercy they gave to the poor little defenceless kids...wicked filth.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Ok. You come across as breaking certain laws are ok.


It is ok, lol. As I said.. I don't live by legal status. I live by a moral code. If I'm walking the dog at night and I need a ****.. I will get Larry out and go in a quiet corner. Nothing wrong with that in my eyes.. but in the eyes of the law I should get a fine.

Anybody that thinks all laws should be followed and respected is a right anorach imo. Probably the kid at school that reminded the teacher to give out the homework.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> It is ok, lol. As I said.. I don't live by legal status. I live by a moral code. If I'm walking the dog at night and I need a ****.. I will get Larry out and go in a quiet corner. Nothing wrong with that in my eyes.. but in the eyes of the law I should get a fine.
> 
> Anybody that thinks all laws should be followed and respected is a right anorach imo. Probably the kid at school that reminded the teacher to give out the homework.


So If I was walking my dog and needed a dump, you wouldn't mind me doing one in your front garden?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i have nothing usefull to say to this thread but the last two posts cracked me up :laugh:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> So If I was walking my dog and needed a dump, you wouldn't mind me doing one in your front garden?


A dump is not a ****, and my garden isn't a quiet corner. :confused1:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> It is ok, lol. As I said.. I don't live by legal status. I live by a moral code. If I'm walking the dog at night and I need a ****.. I will get Larry out and go in a quiet corner. Nothing wrong with that in my eyes.. but in the eyes of the law I should get a fine.
> 
> Anybody that thinks all laws should be followed and respected is a right anorach imo. Probably the kid at school that reminded the teacher to give out the homework.


I hear where your coming from as my local field has wild foxes on them, who cleans their crap..? Also one night in town I pi$$ed in a ally and got banged up in the cells for the night plus a fine but come morning when I sobered up I asked why am I in here and they told me and my defence was dogs **** in the street but they put it down to me exposing myself....My thoughts were in a ally in a quite closed off area.

Anyhow. Regardless you're in prison you get served what they like as long as edible!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> A dump is not a ****, and my garden isn't a quiet corner. :confused1:


but without laws thats just your opinion....your garden is a quiet corner compared to picadili circus and my jobby is no dirtier than your pee pee


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

jobby-lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and tekkers - one day you will be a crusty old cnut with athritis and nuts like spacehoppers....you wont be able to wield billy the bat and a burglar will be able to beat your sad old @rse and get away with it in your world.....cool beans lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know mate, the mentality of some people is shocking. I blame the Sun


I grew up surrounded by these people "trying to make a crust" and all they do is take from those who have earned it for their own greed. Amount of times we've had stuff broken into or stolen where I'm from is ridiculous, no sympathy


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> A dump is not a ****, and my garden isn't a quiet corner. :confused1:


But what's the difference. The law say's both are not allowed. Lets say your front garden has a bush just high enough for me to squat behind. No-one would see me, so would justify as a quite corner. Or let's say you live in a flat/house that doesn't have it's own front garden but just a nice quite little part away from the main road. Could I do it then? It's a quiet corner? Lets put a bodybuilding spin on it. Dorian Yates gym is down a quiet alley. At night it'd be even more quiet, so could I take a dump then, in the alcove of the doorway. If you gotta go you've gotta go!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> heres my thought for the day....
> 
> IF allah is god.......he made everything??
> 
> ...


common sence really, because its YOUR choice wether YOU chose to eat the animal or not, simple, its YOUR choice wether YOU chose to be a murderer, rapist,peodaphile etc etc


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Good. **** em.

They're in a prison of a (traditionally) Christian country. That women got put to death for smuggling drugs. We don't have the death penalty here. You break the law in any country, you pay the costs of that country.

Whole thing's a ****ing joke.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

zack amin said:


> common sence really, because its YOUR choice wether YOU chose to eat the animal or not, simple, its YOUR choice wether *YOU chose to be a murderer, rapist,peodaphile* etc etc


If they make those sort of choices they shouldn't be allowed to make any more in my opinion


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Eating a load of sh1tty mashed up pie meat that looks grey and smelly is something no human should eat whatever is in it.
> 
> Personally I dont get why any stupid religion would advocate eating some animals and not others - its an archaic dumbass idea for tards....i mean really? WTF is that about...on a cellular level - what is the difference between a pig and a cow?
> 
> If you break the law and get caught - unfortunately you lose you freedom and the choices as to what to eat....its not a perfect world....maybe try not to break the law and choose your food your self


Isnt it coz Pigs eat there own sh1t and fcuk there siblings! - True or not?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> That's speculation and hearsay though. Yes their birth rate is higher than ours but their population rate between 2001 and 2011 only increased to 5% from 2.5%. In 10 years it only increased by 2.5%, so at that rate it would take 190 years to reach 55% and given that Muslim conversions are supposed to be on the decline I can't see it sustaining that level of growth. Also there is a lot of talk about how the Christian faith is diminishing within the UK on the net, but a lot of those papers etc, that talk about that don't mention the fact that people claiming no religion rose by 10% to 25% in the last 10 years. Personally I don't think this country will ever become a Muslim state.
> 
> As for the OP, I'm in two minds about this one. Yes their religious belies should be respected but at the end of the day, they broke the law and by doing so they should accept the the fact that they now should have no rights. Personally I think anyone who decides to gamble with the law should accept the fact that if caught, they will be punished, regardless of how minor the crime is. And to the person saying it's OK to break the law to feed your family, what a load b0ll0cks. Feeding your family by taking something that someone else has worked for is not right. Yes you may argue that at times it maybe necessary, but it still doesn't make it right, and it's certainly not necessary in this country, as there are plenty of people with fvck all money who do enough to survive without having to break the law.


ive got a question for EVERYONE INVOVLED IN THIS THREAD my brothers a serving soldier, fusilier, most days the meat they serve isnt halaal, so his choice is either veggie or fish, fish isnt on the option very often, as you can imagine he trains hard, hes a good lad, puts in 150% and hes fit as a fiddle. BUT he feels he cant sustain that ammount of work on a veggie diet, so often he will eat the non halaal meat for the protien and health benefits.

SHOULD this be more catered for? considering how many of you are pulling jokes and taking the p1ss out of someones religeon whos defending this country, how do you feel about that?

p.s mikep not aimed at you!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I just came onto this thread to see what @Uriel had to say..

Was not disappointed! haha


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> If they make those sort of choices they shouldn't be allowed to make any more in my opinion


exactly, but thats not my point, my point was to uriel about why theres pigs in the first place:thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

husky said:


> They are found to be insane in most cases and are held at secure state hospitals(basically prisons) what would you suggest happens to them?


As I said in my post, they need help.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

zack amin said:


> exactly, but thats not my point, my point was to uriel about why theres pigs in the first place:thumbup1:


Oh :lol: My bad


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> ive got a question for EVERYONE INVOVLED IN THIS THREAD my brothers a serving soldier, fusilier, most days the meat they serve isnt halaal, so his choice is either veggie or fish, fish isnt on the option very often, as you can imagine he trains hard, hes a good lad, puts in 150% and hes fit as a fiddle. BUT he feels he cant sustain that ammount of work on a veggie diet, so often he will eat the non halaal meat for the protien and health benefits.
> 
> SHOULD this be more catered for? considering how many of you are pulling jokes and taking the p1ss out of someones religeon whos defending this country, how do you feel about that?
> 
> p.s mikep not aimed at you!


he should not have taken the queens shilling if he wanted a pampered weird diet belonging to a minority religion not catered for in her majesty's armed forces IMO


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> he should not have taken the queens shilling if he wanted a pampered weird diet belonging to a minority religion not catered for in her majesty's armed forces IMO


fair enough point taken, personally i think its a very shallow point but you made it, anyone else


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I feel that the value of diet should be based on nutrition rather than the tenets of any religion.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> fair enough point taken, personally i think its a very shallow point but you made it, anyone else


thwe logistics of obtaining this specific minority diet to the front line in remote operations is somehow a priority that the british army probably should have thought about before letting any tom dick or Ahmed join by your reckoning then?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> How is that earning a crust though, for what you suggested earlier.
> 
> By that, I take it you mean stealing is ok, because it puts food on the table of a thief, so it's ok. It does, but that also takes away from someone's else's table. Be it big or small.


What on earth are you talking about? I'm not here defending theives. If you actually read back through my comments you will never once find me saying "stealing is ok". Ffs. Why is everybody attacking ME because of other people's actions? Are you are all mentally unstable or just very confused?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zack amin said:


> ive got a question for EVERYONE INVOVLED IN THIS THREAD my brothers a serving soldier, fusilier, most days the meat they serve isnt halaal, so his choice is either veggie or fish, fish isnt on the option very often, as you can imagine he trains hard, hes a good lad, puts in 150% and hes fit as a fiddle. BUT he feels he cant sustain that ammount of work on a veggie diet, so often he will eat the non halaal meat for the protien and health benefits.
> 
> SHOULD this be more catered for? considering how many of you are pulling jokes and taking the p1ss out of someones religeon whos defending this country, how do you feel about that?
> 
> p.s mikep not aimed at you!


Well to be completely honest with you I don't think the problem is that it isn't catered for enough. While in Afghan I had to eat a fair amount of halal rations because it was all that was left and we had no Muslim huys in my unit. I think the problem is more the logistics of the matter. Of course the religion should be considered to a degree because it's his faith and he has volunteered his services to his country. But that is also a key point: that he has CHOSEN to serve and as such has to accept the fact that he won't always get what he want's. The problem is with the Army is that everyone suffers while on Ops and things like that, so to start putting more effort into one guy, can diminish moral for the rest. It's a bit of a catch 22 for the bloke in question and the MOD. That's my opinion on it anyway.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So....it's illegal to sell steroids, & say my mate has a spare vial & he owes me a favour & gives it to me. No money has been passed between us.

The po po see what happens, & because he gives me an illegal drug, he gets done for supply. Should he go to prison, because he could if he had a sh!tty judge?

I know this is a bit tenous, but in reality this can happen.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> thwe logistics of obtaining this specific minority diet to the front line in remote operations is somehow a priority that the british army probably should have thought about before letting any tom dick or Ahmed join by your reckoning then?


no mate, hes based in london lol am talking about while hes based here, on duty is something different, but considering how hes doing more for his country then probably most off the racist nobheads who contribute to half off these threads, do you not think it would be fair to take it into conisderation considering there are many muslims hindus sichks etc who have fought and died from all world wars fir this country, yet in what it seems your eyes, there still 2nd class citizens


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ZACK - I used to work for the UAE airforce attempting training their idiots to stop praying, chit chatting and generally fuking around long enough to do something useful to some of their aircraft....we failed lol

I wasnt catered for in ANY way - i didnt get my IRN BRU, Tunnocks tea cakes or deep fried mars bars.................it was hell but i managed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> But what's the difference. The law say's both are not allowed. Lets say your front garden has a bush just high enough for me to squat behind. No-one would see me, so would justify as a quite corner. Or let's say you live in a flat/house that doesn't have it's own front garden but just a nice quite little part away from the main road. Could I do it then? It's a quiet corner? Lets put a bodybuilding spin on it. Dorian Yates gym is down a quiet alley. At night it'd be even more quiet, so could I take a dump then, in the alcove of the doorway. *If you gotta go you've gotta go!*


This. What prevails, law or nature?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

you join the forces you eat whats infront of you plain and simple, don't like it don't join.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Well to be completely honest with you I don't think the problem is that it isn't catered for enough. While in Afghan I had to eat a fair amount of halal rations because it was all that was left and we had no Muslim huys in my unit. I think the problem is more the logistics of the matter. Of course the religion should be considered to a degree because it's his faith and he has volunteered his services to his country. But that is also a key point: that he has CHOSEN to serve and as such has to accept the fact that he won't always get what he want's. The problem is with the Army is that everyone suffers while on Ops and things like that, so to start putting more effort into one guy, can diminish moral for the rest. It's a bit of a catch 22 for the bloke in question and the MOD. That's my opinion on it anyway.


well put, i was going to add to my above post how most meat served on the frontline atm is probably halaal anyway lol. hes fine he will eat the non halaal meat and hes chosen to defend the country and serve her majesty, my point is just to draw on the fact that i was going to get pig headed replies in the first place,

seems you cant even die for you country and be considered a first class citizen if you eat halaal meat or pray to a different god


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> well put, i was going to add to my above post how most meat served on the frontline atm is probably halaal anyway lol. hes fine he will eat the non halaal meat and hes chosen to defend the country and serve her majesty, my point is just to draw on the fact that i was going to get pig headed replies in the first place,
> 
> seems you cant even die for you country and be considered a first class citizen if you eat halaal meat or pray to a different god


he not died yet ffs stop being so morbid - he's your brother lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> ZACK - I used to work for the UAE airforce attempting training their idiots to stop praying, chit chatting and generally fuking around long enough to do something useful to some of their aircraft....we failed lol
> 
> I wasnt catered for in ANY way - i didnt get my IRN BRU, Tunnocks tea cakes or deep fried mars bars.................it was hell but i managed


fcukin deep fried mars bars are my nemesis, mate i know what them arabs are like, the majority are knobheads i dont blame you


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> So....it's illegal to sell steroids, & say my mate has a spare vial & he owes me a favour & gives it to me. No money has been passed between us.
> 
> The po po see what happens, & because he gives me an illegal drug, he gets done for supply. Should he go to prison, because he could if he had a sh!tty judge?
> 
> I know this is a bit tenous, but in reality this can happen.


Personally, I think no for that and would like to think that the law would be lenient. But, at the end of the day he did break the rules of the land and has to accept the consequences of his actions and should consider those consequences BEFORE doing anything. At the end of the day the law is the law, and yes everyone breaks a law here and there and yes sometimes the law comes down heavy, but if you don't break the law you'll never have a problem with it, and if you do, then in my opinion you should accept the risk that comes with it and any punishment set out as it is only yourself that chose that decision.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> he not died yet ffs stop being so morbid - he's your brother lol


hes my younger brother mate, looked after him all my life, no matter what hes still a kid brother to me, and ill do anything for him


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm actually dying for a pork pie - anyone else?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats funny people being so cold hearted against these prisoners on this thread, im sure theyre opinions would change if they had a relative in there...nobs.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> hes my younger brother mate, looked after him all my life, no matter what hes still a kid brother to me, *and ill do anything for him*


would you eat a whole pig?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

zack amin said:


> hes my younger brother mate, looked after him all my life, no matter what hes still a kid brother to me, and ill do anything for him


dare you to eat a non halal burger in the mosque and see what happens:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> Thats funny people being so cold hearted against these prisoners on this thread, im sure theyre opinions would change if they had a relative in there...nobs.


yeah i couldn't bear my old mum in there - no bills to worry about, feet up with free pork pies......it must be awful


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> would you eat a whole pig?


pushing the boundaries bud


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> pushing the boundaries bud


my sister would for me.....nah nah nah nahhhh nahhhh


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is Porkophila illegal?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Is sex with pigs illegal?


only if you get caught


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> So....it's illegal to sell steroids, & say my mate has a spare vial & he owes me a favour & gives it to me. No money has been passed between us.
> 
> The po po see what happens, & because he gives me an illegal drug, he gets done for supply. Should he go to prison, because he could if he had a sh!tty judge?
> 
> I know this is a bit tenous, but in reality this can happen.


Yes mate, in the eyes of most on here, and by the law, your friend is a criminal and deserves to pay the price given to him by the big d1ck of the law. No exceptions. And if he starves in there then that just serves him right, doesn't it.

I'd be interested to know how many of the hypocrites on here break the speed limit, **** up a wall when drunk, bought steroids or ancilleries from overseas by post, given a spare vial to a mate, picked something off the street and taken home (theft by finding) assaulted somebody in a drunken mix up.. or anything similar.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes mate, in the eyes of most on here, and by the law, your friend is a criminal and deserves to pay the price given to him by the big d1ck of the law. No exceptions. And if he starves in there then that just serves him right, doesn't it.
> 
> I'd be interested to know how many of the hypocrites on here break the speed limit, **** up a wall when drunk, bought steroids or ancilleries from overseas by post, given a spare vial to a mate, picked something off the street and taken home (theft by finding) assaulted somebody in a drunken mix up.. or anything similar.


They'd never admit to it, as it would invalidate their weak opinions.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> That's speculation and hearsay though. Yes their birth rate is higher than ours but their population rate between 2001 and 2011 only increased to 5% from 2.5%. In 10 years it only increased by 2.5%, so at that rate it would take 190 years to reach 55% and given that Muslim conversions are supposed to be on the decline I can't see it sustaining that level of growth. Also there is a lot of talk about how the Christian faith is diminishing within the UK on the net, but a lot of those papers etc, that talk about that don't mention the fact that people claiming no religion rose by 10% to 25% in the last 10 years. Personally I don't think this country will ever become a Muslim state.
> 
> As for the OP, I'm in two minds about this one. Yes their religious belies should be respected but at the end of the day, they broke the law and by doing so they should accept the the fact that they now should have no rights. Personally I think anyone who decides to gamble with the law should accept the fact that if caught, they will be punished, regardless of how minor the crime is. And to the person saying it's OK to break the law to feed your family, what a load b0ll0cks. Feeding your family by taking something that someone else has worked for is not right. Yes you may argue that at times it maybe necessary, but it still doesn't make it right, and it's certainly not necessary in this country, as there are plenty of people with fvck all money who do enough to survive without having to break the law.


I know one set of years doesn't indicated the next. But surely if the population doubled in ten years they wouldn't then go up in the same increment again would it.

Ie if there was 5000 in 2001 and 1000 in 2011 chances are there will be 20000 in 2022 not 15000.

Although chances are it will stay In same increments till the kids grow up to 20 ish.

Also where getting a lot more coming in that are Muslims is not simple the ones here having kids etc


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

These Muslims need taking down a peg or two. Coming over here, taking our jobs, converting people to that cult which promotes paedophilia and stopping our women wearing short skirts and drinking Stella on the streets. Unbelievable they are moaning about eating some pork when they are more than likely raping men on a daily basis.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> This. What prevails, law or nature?


Hmmmm, you seem to be drifting away from your original point (not sure if intentional or not). It's irrelevant what prevails because you originally argued that you shouldn't be punished for breaking the law. If I needed a dump so bad that I couldn't get a toilet in time and had no choice but to go in the street, I would accept the fact that if caught I would be in trouble. However, the likely hood of someone not being able to make it to a toilet in this day is slim.

Look I'm not saying that everyone who breaks a law no matter how minor should be punished. What I am saying is that if you do break the law, like pee in the street etc, then you should accept that in a modern, civilised country that is deemed not acceptable and should accept any punishment you do receive. I have pee'd in the street, and sometimes have to because of work (well I actually pee in the car in a pee bag and pour it into the gutter) but I accept that I may get a telling off or fine for it. It is a risk that I accept when deciding to do something that law of the land that I CHOOSE to live in say's I can't do!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> These Muslims need taking down a peg or two. Coming over here, taking our jobs, converting people to that cult which promotes paedophilia and stopping our women wearing short skirts and drinking Stella on the streets. Unbelievable they are moaning about eating some pork when they are more than likely raping men on a daily basis.


its all a hullabuloo about fuk all.....

I tricked 6 lads into drinking a glass of my p1ss in the airforce (i craftily told them it was Bizique on the rocks)

OK - they found out and kicked my cnut in but it was still funny

A few japers in Ireland snuck a bit of ham into a halal pie - can't they just have a chuckle like me?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Hmmmm, you seem to be drifting away from your original point (not sure if intentional or not). It's irrelevant what prevails because you originally argued that you shouldn't be punished for breaking the law. If I needed a dump so bad that I couldn't get a toilet in time and had no choice but to go in the street, I would accept the fact that if caught I would be in trouble. However, the likely hood of someone not being able to make it to a toilet in this day is slim.
> 
> Look I'm not saying that everyone who breaks a law no matter how minor should be punished. What I am saying is that if you do break the law, like pee in the street etc, then you should accept that in a modern, civilised country that is deemed not acceptable and should accept any punishment you do receive. I have pee'd in the street, and sometimes have to because of work (well I actually pee in the car in a pee bag and pour it into the gutter) but I accept that I may get a telling off or fine for it. It is a risk that I accept when deciding to do something that law of the land that I CHOOSE to live in say's I can't do!


shit happens


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> its all a hullabuloo about fuk all.....
> 
> I tricked 6 lads into drinking a glass of my p1ss in the airforce (i craftily told them it was Bizique on the rocks)
> 
> ...


most people will tho. but obvi your going to have the guys who want to cause riots and throw sh1t and debate and get on tv, fcuk it, just a pie, aint a big deal:confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> its all a hullabuloo about fuk all.....
> 
> I tricked 6 lads into drinking a glass of my p1ss in the airforce (i craftily told them it was Bizique on the rocks)
> 
> ...


exactly, if they lightened up a bit and stopped stoning people and whatnot they wouldn't need to hide their wives miserable faces under them balaclava things they wear


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> Thats funny people being so cold hearted against these prisoners on this thread, im sure theyre opinions would change if they had a relative in there...nobs.


If my relative was in prison I would just be glad they where being fed. I wouldn't cry about what they were being fed. It's not a Muslim country, you want Muslim food in prison go commit crimes in a Muslim country.

I'm 90 percent sure people's religion tell them not to do the things there in there for most of the time.

Some countries don't even feed prisoners but where bad for failing to cater to every religion 100 percent of the time. Bonkers.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

gycraig said:


> If my relative was in prison I would just be glad they where being fed. I wouldn't cry about what they were being fed. It's not a Muslim country, you want Muslim food in prison go commit crimes in a Muslim country.
> 
> I'm 90 percent sure people's religion tell them not to do the things there in there for half time.
> 
> Some countries don't even feed prisoners but where bad for failing to cater to every religion 100 percent of the time


I couldnt give a sh1t about the pork tbh mate, i was just putting a point across about ones ignorance.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> exactly, if they lightened up a bit and stopped stoning people and whatnot they wouldn't need to hide their wives miserable faces under them balaclava things they wear


see I dont minsd the burka thing because we can't all be hench good looking dogs like me and you bro and get to pick the cream of the fanny

so if you are a big fat slemmy muslim (and lets be totally honest, most of them are) - and all you can attract is a munter with a coupon like a melted welly - its nice you can cover her up and pretend to your bro's she's a sweetheart


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

gycraig said:


> I know one set of years doesn't indicated the next. But surely if the population doubled in ten years they wouldn't then go up in the same increment again would it.
> 
> Ie if there was 5000 in 2001 and 1000 in 2011 chances are there will be 20000 in 2022 not 15000.
> 
> ...


You do make a valid point about the stats doubling, and some feel that this is what will happen. Personally I think they're all just guessing as I don't see how they can predict the next level of increase when they only have one set of results to go by. Those figures that I posted are from the 2011 census so include all Muslims in the country (well the ones that filled out the form which is as good as we're going to get).


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> see I dont minsd the burka thing because we can't all be hench good looking dogs like me and you bro and get to pick the cream of the fanny
> 
> so if you are a big fat slemmy muslim (and lets be totally honest, most of them are) - and all you can attract is a munter with a coupon like a melted welly - its nice you can cover her up and pretend to your bro's she's a sweetheart


its a fair comment mate, more you think about it they are doing a service really


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> I couldnt give a sh1t about the pork tbh mate, i was just putting a point across about ones ignorance.


Ah yes that I agree with. The people who fk with lives the most are often ones in positions of power.

Ie bankers destroying the economy. Rather than going to prison they just keep losing money and paying themselves a bonus out of money tax payers had to inject to keep the banks a float


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> What does the top post mean?


Are you not able to work it out? It means that a lot of people in prison are not bad people and went always in control of the situations that led them there.

For example there is a kid from my town stuck in Thailand on his death bed, it's costing thousands each day to keep him alive and to get him home his family need 80 grand. Everyone is on a mad charity rush to get this money before he dies. If this was YOUR son, would you sit and hole to raise enough copper coins or would you do a job that could result in you having the 80k and you keeping your kid alive? I'm not saying that's necessarily the correct thing to do, but if that was my kid I wouldn't think twice about doing over a bookies if that's the only option I had left. If I ended up in prison that's one thing.. but having ignorant cvnts like you lot saying things like "they deserve to be in there, f*.ck em", would really make me wonder about the morals of the people on theboutside rather than those on the inside.

Extreme example I know, but unless it's extreme I don't think you have the ability to understand.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> see I dont minsd the burka thing because we can't all be hench good looking dogs like me and you bro and get to pick the cream of the fanny
> 
> so if you are a big fat slemmy muslim (and lets be totally honest, most of them are) - and all you can attract is a munter with a coupon like a melted welly - its nice you can cover her up and pretend to your bro's she's a sweetheart


they normally have great eyes though....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Hmmmm, you seem to be drifting away from your original point (not sure if intentional or not). It's irrelevant what prevails because you originally argued that you shouldn't be punished for breaking the law. If I needed a dump so bad that I couldn't get a toilet in time and had no choice but to go in the street, I would accept the fact that if caught I would be in trouble. However, the likely hood of someone not being able to make it to a toilet in this day is slim.
> 
> Look I'm not saying that everyone who breaks a law no matter how minor should be punished. What I am saying is that if you do break the law, like pee in the street etc, then you should accept that in a modern, civilised country that is deemed not acceptable and should accept any punishment you do receive. I have pee'd in the street, and sometimes have to because of work (well I actually pee in the car in a pee bag and pour it into the gutter) but I accept that I may get a telling off or fine for it. It is a risk that I accept when deciding to do something that law of the land that I CHOOSE to live in say's I can't do!


No no, Its not a case of I don't think you should be punished for breaking the law, my original point was that just because you broke a law doesn't make you wrong, immoral or worthy of starvation or whatever else these guys here deem acceptable. Everybody just took my opinion and went off on a tangent. This happens a lot on here when you show an opinion or train of thought that isn't along the lines of "send em back to their own country, and.. hang um".

The place is full of narrow minded, shallow, ignorant and naive ballbags.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you not able to work it out? It means that a lot of people in prison are not bad people and went always in control of the situations that led them there.
> 
> For example there is a kid from my town stuck in Thailand on his death bed, it's costing thousands each day to keep him alive and to get him home his family need 80 grand. Everyone is on a mad charity rush to get this money before he dies. If this was YOUR son, would you sit and hole to raise enough copper coins or would you do a job that could result in you having the 80k and you keeping your kid alive? I'm not saying that's necessarily the correct thing to do, but if that was my kid I wouldn't think twice about doing over a bookies if that's the only option I had left. If I ended up in prison that's one thing.. but having ignorant cvnts like you lot saying things like "they deserve to be in there, f*.ck em", would really make me wonder about the morals of the people on theboutside rather than those on the inside.
> 
> Extreme example I know, but unless it's extreme I don't think you have the ability to understand.


weird situation isnt it. its beyond me why law abiding citizens would think "they deserve to be in there, **** em" about people in prison. nothing stranger than people though eh


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you not able to work it out? It means that a lot of people in prison are not bad people and went always in control of the situations that led them there.
> 
> For example there is a kid from my town stuck in Thailand on his death bed, it's costing thousands each day to keep him alive and to get him home his family need 80 grand. Everyone is on a mad charity rush to get this money before he dies. If this was YOUR son, would you sit and hole to raise enough copper coins or would you do a job that could result in you having the 80k and you keeping your kid alive? I'm not saying that's necessarily the correct thing to do, but if that was my kid I wouldn't think twice about doing over a bookies if that's the only option I had left. If I ended up in prison that's one thing.. but having ignorant cvnts like you lot saying things like "they deserve to be in there, f*.ck em", would really make me wonder about the morals of the people on theboutside rather than those on the inside.
> 
> Extreme example I know, but unless it's extreme I don't think you have the ability to understand.


tekkers - i've enjoyed some of your posting today mate but you are painting yourself into a bit of a corner...no one would blame anyone for helping their kid - it would be better if you did it legally, the fact that your first idea would be doing over a bookies is bizzare but not as bad as doing over someones home as bookies are cnuts lol

BUT your example is not reopresentative of 99.99% of prison population and thereasons they are there

I think it's something in UK subconcious regarding some robin hood syndrome sticking up for the bad guy or some equally daft drivel.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> A dump is not a ****, and my garden isn't a quiet corner. :confused1:


What if man and dog both took a dump in your garden but then bagged it up. Would that be ok.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I know not everyone who breaks the law is evil and sadistic. But that doesn't mean because he's a good bloke, it's ok for him to break the law.
> 
> In sure we have all broken the law at some point, I have in the past for sure. The difference is, I know it's wrong and im not proud of it.


Never have to be proud of, but unless you are hurting other people I honestly cannot see the harm. I absolutely refuse to have any respect for the law because neither I or you were consulted when they were written. Most laws are completely ludicrous. The weed vs alcohol debate for example. Weed dealers are raided and serve years inside, but the government get income from and allow the sale of alcohol, which is far worse in every way and a huge problem that is deeply ingrained in our society and culture. Where's the logic there. Law means feck all.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

m_momo1 said:


> What if man and dog both took a dump in your garden but then bagged it up. Would that be ok.


No problem with that whatsoever, I'd even offer to get him a bag if he didn't have one


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> No problem with that whatsoever, I'd even offer to get him a bag if he didn't have one


what if he picked it up and smeared it on your window then claimed it was art


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

m_momo1 said:


> What if man and dog both took a dump in your garden but then bagged it up. Would that be ok.


I mean the man to bag up both jobbys not the dog. As there incapable of such actions as they don't have opposable thumbs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> tekkers - i've enjoyed some of your posting today mate but you are painting yourself into a bit of a corner...no one would blame anyone for helping their kid - it would be better if you did it legally, the fact that your first idea would be doing over a bookies is bizzare but not as bad as doing over someones home as bookies are cnuts lol
> 
> BUT your example is not reopresentative of 99.99% of prison population and thereasons they are there
> 
> *I think it's something in UK subconcious regarding some robin hood syndrome sticking up for the bad guy or some equally daft drivel.*


Yep, like i didnt feel bad when i took that silver side of beef from tesco and put it through as a doughnut on the self service thing. And no one said "you thieving cun.t" :lol: everyone was like "f.uck tesco, they have been robbing us for years".

Tesco is the king of England and its workers are the sheriff of Nottingham


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what if he picked it up and smeared it on your window then claimed it was art


Then I'd politely ask him to wipe it off while my dog eats his dog lol


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> No problem with that whatsoever, I'd even offer to get him a bag if he didn't have one


How'd you know he was going to bag it up before you got your baseball bat and mastiff out to attack him first.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yep, like i didnt feel bad when i took that silver side of beef from tesco and put it through as a doughnut on the self service thing. And no one said "you thieving cun.t" :lol: everyone was like "f.uck tesco, they have been robbing us for years".
> 
> Tesco is the king of England and its workers are the sheriff of Nottingham


Tesco get the last laugh though - the silverside was half a donkey lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Uriel said:
 

> tekkers - i've enjoyed some of your posting today mate but you are painting yourself into a bit of a corner...no one would blame anyone for helping their kid - it would be better if you did it legally,* the fact that your first idea would be doing over a bookies is bizzare *but not as bad as doing over someones home as bookies are cnuts lol
> 
> BUT your example is not reopresentative of 99.99% of prison population and thereasons they are there
> 
> I think it's something in UK subconcious regarding some robin hood syndrome sticking up for the bad guy or some equally daft drivel.


I'll be getting some of my money back. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

if you woke up to find a man about to smother you with a pillow would it be justified to beat him off?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Tesco get the last laugh though - the silverside was half a donkey lol


yeah, they really get the bit between may teeth.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'll be getting some of my money back. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone mate


i was actually so fuking skint when i was in the airforce i was going to do over a few drug dealers in dundee for cash with a mate....we half planned it and everything but my misses at the time convinced me to drive a taxi in the evenings......probably for the best


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, they really get the bit between *may teeth*.


you went all posh then


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you woke up to find a man about to smother you with a pillow would it be justified to beat him off?


That's tricky, I'm not normally one for beating guys off but if iv just woken up the chances are I'm gonna be stiffer than churchills lip, anything can happen.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you went all posh then


mmmmnnnnyyyaaarrrrrsssssssss


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'll be getting some of my money back. *Kill 2 birds with 1 stone mate*


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> If we didn't have laws and consequences, there would be chaos.


What.. because everybody already obeys the law? I would still act the same and live my life as I do now if I woke up tomorrow with no government or police.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> What.. because everybody already obeys the law? I would still act the same and live my life as I do now if I woke up tomorrow with no government or police.


fair comment. if laws where abolished tomorrow no one would go robbing or anything


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> What.. because everybody already obeys the law? I would still act the same and live my life as I do now if I woke up tomorrow with no government or police.


yeah TBF that is a weak argument - Richard dawking showed by argument how isolated tribes live peacful moral supportive lives with no laws or government - just a tribal council etc


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> fair comment. if laws where abolished tomorrow no one would go robbing or anything


No more than they do already imo. As I said before.. prison is not a deterrent. My bat and dog probably is though.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> No more than they do already imo. As I said before.. prison is not a deterrent. My bat and dog probably is though.


I was agreeing with you mate. I see no flaw in your argument


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yeah TBF that is a weak argument - Richard dawking showed by argument how isolated tribes live peacful moral supportive lives with no laws or government - just a tribal council etc


But isn't the current law and government just an extension of a tribal council? I met a few isolated communities in Iraq and Afghan which had the same, just a council, but these councils still made rules by which everyone else lived by or they would suffer consequences.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

All this over a bit of pork ffs !


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

people have lived for millions of years without the police turning up.

its not as if aboriginal indians etc went round raping and killing each other did they, it would be a ffa in this country because where taught not to do something because we will get arrested, but often now taught why its actually WRONG


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah TBF that is a weak argument - Richard dawking showed by argument how isolated tribes live peacful moral supportive lives with no laws or government - just a tribal council etc


Precisely this. Large nationwide rule is utterly ridiculous. It doesn't work. Whole communities are left behind to rot and THIS is the reason for violent crimes, burglaries, poor education and the such like. Small individual communities and councils would be far better in every single way. But that would mean parliament giving up some power. Never gonna happen.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> But isn't the current law and government just an extension of a tribal council? I met a few isolated communities in Iraq and Afghan which had the same, just a council, but these councils still made rules by which everyone else lived by or they would suffer consequences.


yeah its scaled up i guess and looks like that has caused a lot of problems...

I recall reading somewhere that we evolved to live in communities of around 120 people.......so even a few thousand would probably be managable but 65 million seems to have incurred a few issues lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gycraig said:


> *people have lived for millions of years without the police turning up.*
> 
> its not as if aboriginal indians etc went round raping and killing each other did they, it would be a ffa in this country because where taught not to do something because we will get arrested, but often now taught why its actually WRONG


this chap seems to know what he's talking about


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> people have lived for millions of years without the police turning up.
> 
> its not as if aboriginal indians etc went round raping and killing each other did they, it would be a ffa in this country because where taught not to do something because we will get arrested, but often now taught why its actually WRONG


There was a community in Spain a while back, for 5 years they lived anarchistic lifestyles, no rule, no law, just community spirit and a normal compassionate moral code. It worked very well until the government decided they wanted to take them back under control.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> The reason is the people committing those crimes are choosing to for their own selfish reason.


The government are the most selfish and cruel of all criminals.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thing that pis.ses off most...bacon, crackling. Probably the best tasting part of ANY animal. F.uck are they complaining about.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing that pis.ses off most...bacon, crackling.* Probably the best tasting part of ANY animal.* F.uck are they complaining about.


look who hasn't tried goat willy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> look who hasn't tried goat willy


well ive tried it...but not something i have eaten  ...well swallowed....actually thats not true either.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

hey if u get locked up in a prison in the middle east you dont get food so they should be lucky ..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

scottbourn said:


> hey if u get locked up in a prison in the middle easy you dont get food so they should be lucky ..


The middle easy??? Sounds like a breeze, wouldnt mind getting locked up there.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

scottbourn said:


> hey if u get locked up in a prison in the middle easy you dont get food so they should be lucky ..


its true - my mate big john smacked the p1ss out a UAE national in Dubai and got banged up awaiting trial

we had to take his scran up...it was FAF - 1 bed and 16 asian in a cell with him....they were all half battered and big jon was stretched out on the ONLY bed waiting on his pizza lol


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> The middle easy??? Sounds like a breeze, wouldnt mind getting locked up there.


hahahahah ............


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

scottbourn said:


> hey if u get locked up in a prison in the middle easy you dont get food so they should be lucky ..


I absolutely adore this type of response. <3 makes me feel like should have gone to Eton or somewhere


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

hahaha yeah mate its ****ed up out there , so feed them all the pork in the world hhahahaha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah TBF that is a weak argument - Richard dawking showed by argument how *isolated tribes* live peacful moral supportive lives with no laws or government - just a tribal council etc


An isolated tribe will care what happens to each other. I couldn't give a fvck if everyone on my street was brutally murdered in their sleep, and they likely think the same about everyone else on the street.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> An isolated tribe will care what happens to each other. I couldn't give a fvck if everyone on my street was brutally murdered in their sleep, and they likely think the same about everyone else on the street.


really?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> really?


I live in a student area. Students are cvnts 

Me included


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> I live in a student area. Students are cvnts
> 
> Me included


ah fair enough. I agree then


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

scottbourn said:


> hahaha yeah mate its ****ed up out there , so feed them all the pork in the world hhahahaha


are you a racist? or have you got a black friend?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

iv worked there for 14 yr . and we get treat like **** working there mate .....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> are you a racist? or have you got a black friend?


my mum used to have two dogs. the black one always came over and took the white ones food. make of that what you will


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> my mum used to have two dogs. the black one always came over and took the white ones food. make of that what you will


typical, the dog mustve had muslim ethics

did the white dog just b1tch and winge and moan about everything?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> are you a racist? or have you got a black friend?


iv worked there for 14 yr . and we get treat like **** working there mate .....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> typical, the dog mustve had muslim ethics
> 
> did the white dog just b1tch and winge and moan about everything?


I hope you arent insinuating something racist there


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

scottbourn said:


> iv worked there for 14 yr . and we get treat like **** working there mate .....


wheres there?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I hope you arent insinuating something racist there


no, i have a black friend youd see this if you read from the beggining. if you have a blackfriend/gf/wife/cousin your not racist


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> no, i have a black friend youd see this if you read from the beggining. if you have a blackfriend/gf/wife/cousin your not racist


got some black trackie bottoms. does that count?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

saudi arabi , Dubai , abu dhabi ...... the hole point of the post was they feeing them pork in the halal meat . and my statement was they lucky they getting food at all as in the middle east they dont feed you at all so let them eat the pork and stop moaning


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

scottbourn said:


> saudi arabi , Dubai , abu dhabi ...... the hole point of the post was they feeing them pork in the halal meat . and my statement was they lucky they getting food at all as in the middle east they dont feed you at all so let them eat the pork and stop moaning


i thought the point was that you got treated like sh1t for 14 years but you keep going back:confused1: must be paid well


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> got some black trackie bottoms. does that count?


what color socks?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> what color socks?


dont you try and trick me. i know whats going on here


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So what is the solution then, everyones got worked up & said what's right & what's wrong & life will continue much the same.

We all controlled by the govt/media/pharm/big business. There's nothing we can do & it will get a whole lot worse.

Just look how we are getting milked by them so they can line their pockets. Then look at these apocalypse films of how there are The Rich & The Poor.

We no longer get any return on our savings, but mortage interest is low, so that the rich ppl can buy loads of property & rent it out to the poor.

It's all planned, the whole damn thing.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont you try and trick me. i know whats going on here


i see nothing gets passed you..

your obviously not racist


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Half of me says sod them. Did the crime, eat good food that will nourish you and STFU.

However the rational side to me says that one needs to try and rehabilitate and mend people as much as possible and maybe make some of them better when they come back outside. By ignoring their needs, you are going to build up a hate and mistrust and you are back to square one.

Confuses me tho how they are inside when criminals of the Islamic faith are committing crimes - surely that breaks their religious laws?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm I am not sure.

Tbh i couldn't care any less what they have put in their mouths, whether it be pork sword or pork infested meat. I don't have much sympathy for people I don't know and have done something to get them locked up.

Although, I do think it seems a little wrong that they were not made aware of what they were eating.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> i thought the point was that you got treated like sh1t for 14 years but you keep going back:confused1: must be paid well


look up saturation diving and make ur own mind up .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Half of me says sod them. Did the crime, eat good food that will nourish you and STFU.
> 
> However the rational side to me says that one needs to try and rehabilitate and mend people as much as possible and maybe make some of them better when they come back outside. By ignoring their needs, you are going to build up a hate and mistrust and you are back to square one.
> 
> Confuses me tho how they are inside when criminals of the Islamic faith are committing crimes - surely that breaks their religious laws?


criminals of christianic faith break christian law i dont think thats the issue, lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

scottbourn said:


> look up saturation diving and make ur own mind up .


http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/meet-the-saturation-divers-who-spend-1118521

???


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gycraig said:


> people have lived for millions of years without the police turning up.
> 
> its not as if aboriginal indians etc went round raping and killing each other did they, it would be a ffa in this country because where taught not to do something because we will get arrested, but often now taught why its actually WRONG


Rape is wrong because it burns too many calories whilst trying to bulk.

Or is it the many other reasons that I have never had a lesson on but just know, because this country doesn't have much of a rape is acceptable stance lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

zack amin said:


> criminals of christianic faith break christian law i dont think thats the issue, lol


Christians don't ask for specific foods, brainiac :tongue:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I was brought up as a Catholic & indoctrinated too. Taking Communion is a very important part, as is now drinking wine.

It symbolises the body & blood of christ.

Some Satanists mix blood & urine together, but that's considered to be disgusting.

Any thoughts on this; just trying to divert the thread away from Muslims a bit, or else this will all go tits up as usual.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I was brought up as a Catholic & indoctrinated too. Taking Communion is a very important part, as is now drinking wine.
> 
> It symbolises the body & blood of christ.
> 
> ...


depends if you drink it with ice. can see why people would frown upon it if it was warm


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im going to invent a new faith, Its called "Macros", Involves lots of protein and carbs and gym sessions, reckon they will recognise my human rights and honour my faith?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/meet-the-saturation-divers-who-spend-1118521
> 
> ???


might be mate


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

scottbourn said:


> might be mate


fcukin hell grand a day they can treat me like sh1t to


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

zack amin said:


> fcukin hell grand a day they can treat me like sh1t to


Be more than that out there I expect


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Rape is wrong because it burns too many calories whilst trying to bulk.
> 
> Or is it the many other reasons that I have never had a lesson on but just know, because this country doesn't have much of a rape is acceptable stance lol


rape is an obvious one.

but askteenagers why they shouldnt steal, response 9 times out of 10 is. its wrong, or because you can get locked up for it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> rape is an obvious one.
> 
> but askteenagers why they shouldnt steal, response 9 times out of 10 is. its wrong, or because you can get locked up for it


nowadays mate its cause there to stoned or to fcukin fat to run away


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gycraig said:


> rape is an obvious one.
> 
> but askteenagers why they shouldnt steal, response 9 times out of 10 is. *its wrong, or because you can get locked up for it*


That's a valid perspective though to be fair.

I mean, if academics have argued about jurisprudence for centuries and still haven't come up with an answer, but several raise this point, then it's hard to be critical of a teen that would raise the same point.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

They should thank the prison for giving them meat! They should get bread and dripping!! The whole justice system ****s me off!! Tvs and playstations, why?!? They should do hard labour!! Then they come out, get a flat and money, probably get a few qualifications for a job on 30k a year!! Sounds good to me just for eating abit of fecking pork!!

Rant over!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I haven't read the thread. TLDR and all that. But IMO of course, a bit of pork won't hurt nobody. Religion?? Meh, worst thing ever to be invented.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

This will test UKM.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

What I don't understand is the requirement for the animals suffering, yet you give them humanely slaughtered pork and they think you're barbaric?

Religion in a nutshell.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea Playstations are really a p!ss take. How much of their time is free in prison, to do what they want?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

This thread got sidetracked towards the end but I see in previous pages the debate between logic vs chimps prevailed once again.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> see I dont minsd the burka thing because we can't all be hench good looking dogs like me and you bro and get to pick the cream of the fanny
> 
> so if you are a big fat slemmy muslim (and lets be totally honest, most of them are) - and all you can attract is a munter with a coupon like a melted welly - its nice you can cover her up and pretend to your bro's she's a sweetheart


Is this you?


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't do the crime if you cant eat the swine


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Jail is soft enough, and if we been fed horse that can certainly have pork, religion or not you give up you rights or you should have them taken when you are convicted.

As for playstaions sky tv etc etc is just a joke, prison has become a better lifestyle that being on the out for some people


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Would you get a say in a prison in a muslim country,would you be able to practice your religion in a muslim country,wonder if i would get fish on a Friday lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

LOL


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

maverick1888 said:


> Would you get a say in a prison in a muslim country,would you be able to practice your religion in a muslim country,wonder if i would get fish on a Friday lol


^^^^ this times a fuc*king thousand. They make a mockery of our country. We'd end up dead if we went there and tried doing similar


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Armz said:


> Is this you?


Is this you ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Armz said:


> Is this you?


I cba watching it and almost couldnt be bothered adressing you in this post to call you a fanny

but i did


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

dbaird said:


> Is this you ?


Is that even in the UK ?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

madocks said:


> Is that even in the UK ?


Australia so kind of


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

madocks said:


> Is that even in the UK ?


It was more as what was the point of accusing @Uriel of being in the EDF.. he is Scottish aint he anyway?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dbaird said:


> It was more as what was the point of accusing @Uriel of being in the EDF.. *he is Scottish aint he anyway*?


exactly but billy muslim chops doesnt know his @rsehole from his earhole anyway so its all good lol

and if he knew anything about me he'd know i despise all religions not just islam


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

As a muslim I feel outraged by this. They are in prison for breaking a law of the English legal system whilst residing in these lands which is justice. But the negligence of food suppliers in this way, giving them food which is against our religious code of conduct is a breach of human rights and a crime against humanity, quite frankly.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MaharajaMac said:


> As a muslim I feel outraged by this. They are in prison for breaking a law of the English legal system whilst residing in these lands which is justice. But the negligence of food suppliers in this way, giving them food which is against our religious code of conduct is a breach of human rights and a crime against humanity, quite frankly.


yeah cause islamic countries are BIG into human rights arent they pmsl

burnt any daughters faces off or shot any little girls in the head this week bro?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

as far as we are aware the halal meat was MISTAKENLY ACCIDENTLY contaminated with pig meat

it wasnt an act of sabbotage or a purposeful act - i think everyone forgot this


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MaharajaMac said:


> As a muslim I feel outraged by this. They are in prison for breaking a law of the English legal system whilst residing in these lands which is justice. But the negligence of food suppliers in this way, giving them food which is against our religious code of conduct is a breach of human rights and a crime against humanity, quite frankly.


2 Posts on this site, you registered 15 mins ago............


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MaharajaMac said:


> Each Islamic state has it's own judicial system.







How does this video make you feel about the Judicial system in the UK ?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

madocks said:


> 2 Posts on this site, you registered 15 mins ago............


Yes. So?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

madocks said:


> How does this video make you feel about the Judicial system in the UK ?


That makes me feel genuinely sick. If the fvckers tried that around here they'd have their ****s handed to them, absolutely disgusting. There is NO SUCH THING as a Muslim controlled area in this country


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> That makes me feel genuinely sick. If the fvckers tried that around here they'd have their ****s handed to them, absolutely disgusting. There is NO SUCH THING as a Muslim controlled area in this country


Should have poured the beer on his head.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> As a muslim I feel outraged by this. They are in prison for breaking a law of the English legal system whilst residing in these lands which is justice. But the negligence of food suppliers in this way, giving them food which is against our religious code of conduct is a breach of human rights and a crime against humanity, quite frankly.


Where does your right of entitlement for special dietary requirements come from? No it's not a breach of any Human Right, if it is then please quote from the Human Rights Act which part you think has been breached.

This sense of entitlement to special treatment is what is wrong with the prison system in the first place. You're in prison so the judicial system can punish you, not bend over backwards to suit your needs. At best the inmates themselves should be made to pay for special dietary needs, just like you would outside of prison.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah cause islamic countries are BIG into human rights arent they pmsl
> 
> burnt any daughters faces off or shot any little girls in the head this week bro?


have you raped/abused any kids this week bro ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tonk007 said:


> have you raped/abused any kids this week bro ?


Negged cause it just doesnt make sense


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Negged cause it just doesnt make sense


doesnt make sense ? so its ok for you to imply all muslims shoot their daughters ? just because some random incident took place

thats like saying all white people sexually abuse their sons/daughters etc

****ing hypocrite, have a neg back


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> have you raped/abused any kids this week bro ?


I've negged you. Don't say sh!te like this.

@Uriel didn't say anything about sexual abuse.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tonk007 said:


> doesnt make sense ? so its ok for you to imply all muslims shoot their daughters ? just because some random incident took place
> 
> thats like saying all white people sexually abuse their sons/daughters etc
> 
> ****ing hypocrite, have a neg back


many muslim countries openly condone all sorts of disgusting abuses of men and MOSTLY women and girls. Western countries (whilst of course have issues) DO NOT openly or secretly condone it

The muslim faith is where catholocism was 500 years ago burning witches - IMO it is a vile faith that breeds nothing but hatred not peace or love.

Actually I have stated earlier their is nothing wrong with the religion per se - just all the bile filled maggots that preach hate

Now fuk off and do what you do best - have a Jihad against some defenseless kurds or something - you cant even treat your own people good never mind us white eyes eh?

We read NOTHING good about Islam....all your stupid young men by their thousands being programmed by hatred full scum to commit atrocities world wide

thanks for you pathetic little neg - it made me chuckle.....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

With so many religions it seems that the men abuse the women.

But they're doing it in "gods name" so that's alright then!!!!! :nono:


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

The ignorance on this thread is unbelievable, more so considering that the government deregulating the food industry, so that [email protected] like Mc donalds can expand and get people fat, hooked on junk food and sick.

Spiteing someone because they're in jail and don't deserve some decent food is stupid considering this is a forum all of people who want to live and eat clean, lift heavy ect,

so when companies get away with putting other parts of animals and selling it as something else, how are you not angry about this?

Your angry about your chicken breasts being injected with water no? Then you should be angry about this too, regardless of the point of them being prisoners.

because if they can get away with doing this to prisoners, then its a green light to expand it to the general population, and to be honest with the stuff about horse meat in burgers coming out, im not surprised. - It's a clear sign to me that WE are all being screwed over by this.

Spite blinds people, the very spite that comes back and ****s them over.

Divide and rule.

Slowly watching this thread decline into a ****-fest about religion, war and race.

You would have also hoped with all the stigma around steriods that folk on here are a bit more rational and free-thinking.

FYI I eat all meats, and am agnostic. This is about profit, not religion.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ghostspike said:


> Slowly watching this thread decline into a ****-fest about religion, war and race.
> 
> You would have also hoped with all the stigma around steriods that folk on here are a bit more rational and free-thinking.
> 
> FYI I eat all meats, and am agnostic. This is about profit, not religion.


funny - i thought it was about a MISTAKE at a pie making facility that was discovered through testing, reported and corrected immediately.

Thread drift happens and all discussion is natural and healthy IMO


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Ghostspike

"Divide & Rule" What more can I add to this, & the gen pop don't realise this as they have no time/inclination/intelligence but to 'get on with life'.

Then buy cheap booze, scratch cards & watch Cowell sneering as he banks another million.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

When I had a short "holiday", I didn't have my special dietary requirements met. I don't eat red or white meat and was told to eat more of the other food (cheese/tuna etc). This is what I did, head down and got the fcuk out of there.

Religion is for the simpletons who have been brainwashed and can't think for themselves.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Uriel said:


> funny - i thought it was about a MISTAKE at a pie making facility that was discovered through testing, reported and corrected immediately.
> 
> Thread drift happens and all discussion is natural and healthy IMO


Yeah mate, I wonder how a few hundred tonnes of pig meat ended up in BEEF BURGERS. Someone must have pressed the wrong button or something, nothing to do with substituting products with cheaper meat to save on over-head and stock spending.

Look at the line being defended, not that they made a complete mistake, but a defensive line that horse meat isnt a health risk, a complete distraction from the main issue at hand.

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/video-agriculture-officials-knew-about-horse-meat-for-weeks-3355778.html

"If. . . you get a result like this, and there's no danger to human health, which there isn't, but if there is a significant reputational threat to an industry, you have to make sure those results are accurate," he said.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Been thinking alot about this & at first I thought it was wrong that they don't have their needs met.

There should be 2 choices of food only, for meat eaters & veggies. That's it, nothing else.

If they are so close to allah etc, then why are they commiting custodial offences in the first place!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

They are destrying millions of units of perfectly edible food though - we were just saying they should give them away for free - they all go for sure

be galloping off the shelves


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Uriel said:


> They are destrying millions of units of perfectly edible food though - we were just saying they should give them away for free - they all go for sure
> 
> be galloping off the shelves


Thats a different question though, I agree they shouldn't destroy it. Its probably good meat, being pork, but substituting for beef does raise questions on its quality.

What they're supposed to do it label and sell it accordingly. What have they got to hide, furthermore, benefit from by doing this?

They also didnt import the pork to the silvercrest factory with the intention of giving it away for free. It was imported for a purpose, on purpose.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ghostspike said:


> Thats a different question though, I agree they shouldn't destroy it. Its probably good meat, being pork, but substituting for beef does raise questions on its quality.
> 
> What they're supposed to do it label and sell it accordingly. What have they got to hide, furthermore, benefit from by doing this?
> 
> They also didnt import the pork to the silvercrest factory with the intention of giving it away for free. It was imported for a purpose, on purpose.


they are allowed to pack pies and bangers out with fat gristle and rusk anyway - they only need to put 8% meet in the fuking things - why waste pork? lol

i like my meat cut off an animal and slid under a butchers display


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh they'll be some govt/H&S rule why they can't give it away & why it has to be dumped.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you wont get this sh1t in Marks & Spencers.....imaging that new add?

Sexy woman voice over - whilst the tv showes some rich gravy being poured over an old nags head and 3 pig trotters


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> have you raped/abused any kids this week bro ?


Don't know how you can say that anyway when Muhammad was a paedophile.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Don't know how you can say that anyway when Muhammad was a paedophile.


If thats the case then so were many British kings?

Richard II, aged 29, married 2nd wife Isabella of Valois in 1396 when she was 6, yes 6. They were married for 4 years until his death. The marriage was political, never consummated, and actually grew to like each other as friends if a 29 year old can be "friends" with a 6 year old.

Henry VIII, aged 49, married Catherine Howard when she was about 16 years old.

Lady Jane Grey was about 15 when she married her child groom who was about 16 or 17.

King James I, aged 23, married Anne of Denmark when she was 14.

Charles I, aged 25, married Henrietta Marie of France when she was 13.

William III and Mary II ruled jointly. Mary was 15 when she married her 27 year old 1st cousin.

Richard III, aged 19, married Anne Neville when she was 16.

Henry VI, aged 23, married Margaret of Anjou when she was 15.

Henry IV, aged 14, married 1st wife Mary de Bohun when she was 12.

Richard II, aged 14, married 1st wife Anne of Bohemia when she was 15.

Edward III, aged 13, married Philippa of Hainault when she was 13.

This was normal at them times around the world just incase you thought it was a "Muslim" thing.


----------



## Richie_C (Jan 23, 2013)

This is my first post so go easy on me!lol. I can see the complaints being made and understand that people who have a set religious belief and have to adhere to a certain diet, my problem is when it affects me. Now you are all probably wondering how does it affect the average guy on the street, well Asda which happens to be my local supermarket is one of the biggest suppliers of selling Halal and Kosher meats, we are generally never told this unless you ask. Subway another food retailer only sells halal and kosher meats, as does KFC. Now I am not religious in any way shape or form, nor do I prescribe to the Chritianity rubbish, BUT I would like to know that the meat I am consuming has been slauthered in a humane way, I would also like to know that no ceremony has been performed whilst the animal suffers, why, because I am neither muslim or jewish plain and simple. So it goes both ways with regards to food. I also agree that as a prisoner you have given up the right to have rights, you chose to break the laws that govern society, whether you agree with them or not or the fact that the law does (in some cases) protect those with money and power, the recent MPs expenses fiddling shows how the law was manipulated to this end. The fact of the matter is by commiting any sort of crime, if you are caught you should pay the penalties, plain and simple, if you are not caught then you have nothing to worry about. The other person who mentioned steroids, it has never been illegal to have in your possesion steroid for use, only when using them for competition such as the Lance Armstrong case, possesion of cocaine however is a completely different ball game, I am not sure how many body builders I have seen mugging and theiving to get their next fix, but I am sure someone will point this out. I hope I haven't offended anyone, but I think that all facts should be taken into consideration not just based on a one sided argument generated by media hype.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

> nor do I prescribe to the Chritianity rubbish


yeah it's really messed up the western world for centuries hasn't it?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> If thats the case then so were many British kings?
> 
> Richard II, aged 29, married 2nd wife Isabella of Valois in 1396 when she was 6, yes 6. They were married for 4 years until his death. The marriage was political, never consummated, and actually grew to like each other as friends if a 29 year old can be "friends" with a 6 year old.
> 
> ...


My point being that he was asking Uriel if he's shagged any kids, when his 'prophet' was a paedophile. Also, none of the people you've mentioned are worshipped as religious figures.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Fcuk em if they don't like it don't eat it simples I bet there all getting special chefs in now and pampered


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> If thats the case then so were many British kings?
> 
> Richard II, aged 29, married 2nd wife Isabella of Valois in 1396 when she was 6, yes 6. They were married for 4 years until his death. The marriage was political, never consummated, and actually grew to like each other as friends if a 29 year old can be "friends" with a 6 year old
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> If thats the case then so were many British kings?
> 
> Richard II, aged 29, married 2nd wife Isabella of Valois in 1396 when she was 6, yes 6. They were married for 4 years until his death. The marriage was political, never consummated, and actually grew to like each other as friends if a 29 year old can be "friends" with a 6 year old.
> 
> ...


what is the relevence of any of that? We dont hold any of these people up as any kind of example of how to live

they were medeaval people from a past age JUST like Moses and your Muhammed

Western Culture has evolved constanly and strives to improve, not perfect but tries - when will yours?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Islamist culture doesnt even try to change it world stage PR - deosnt even openly condem its many dictators and bombers and many acts of atrocities - has the islamic council openly condemed 9/11 (honest question as i dont know) and the acts of taliban scum

infact it almost seems to me it pats them on the back openly where as we do not hold our atrocities up as a badge of pride - its a total disgrace


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

MF88 said:


> My point being that he was asking Uriel if he's shagged any kids, when his 'prophet' was a paedophile. Also, none of the people you've mentioned are worshipped as religious figures.


He's not worshipped as a religious figure either


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

If the prison policy was you eat whatever we serve or you go without, I think that would be quite acceptable considering they are supposed to be being punished, who gives a [email protected] what they want to eat whether for religious reasons or otherwise.

But if they are serving them meat and saying it doesn't contain pork when it does, that is basically tricking them into eating pork, which is a bit of order TBH.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

IMO opinion if they were served meat that was not halal and there was no option for them either that or veg but sorry tough, you get that freedom and choice in hospitals in the outside world etc but you shouldnt in prison.

Saying that got to agree with RockD, you cannot offer the option then serve pork.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not as clear cut as "they broke the law". A lot of the people in prison are there for trying to make a crust. Can't blame a man for that.


as has been said they were stupid enough to get caught. i think you should go to prison for that get up in your avi tbh


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the prison authorities didnt know there was anything the pie other than what is purported to be for fuks sake

lol

are you all missing this?

they didnt hide ham in the meat pie to p1ss off the muslims


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I say send the rest of the pork pies and meat over to the taliban

Once they find out they have eaten them and pork was in they will take a sickener and the war is won

Job done no weapons,,,,PORK WARS

Praise be to pork


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> as has been said they were stupid enough to get caught. i think you should go to prison for that get up in your avi tbh


You don't like tradition English style that's been around since 69? Shame on you.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Uriel said:


> ..on a cellular level - what is the difference between a pig and a cow?


Actually on a cellular level there is a difference between a cow and the former. A cow has 60 chromosome (30 pairs) and the other has 19.

It's the chromatin in an organism - a combination of histones and linear dna which coil exposing the chromosome that fundamentally, initiate a code for protein transcription. The peptide sequences are completely specific to a particular organism and ultimately leads to the unique physiological structure of a species, both collectively in the animal kingdom and even on an individual basis.

I mean even if you don't have a basic education in biology, think about what you said for a minute, they found that so called "beef" contained meat of the swine. So obviously there is going to be a difference in cell structures, otherwise they wouldn't have ever been able to expose this fraud!

They most likely used a trypsin giemsa banding and staining technique to identify two inherently different chromosomal banding patterns


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> Actually on a cellular level there is a difference between a cow and the former. A cow has 60 chromosome (30 pairs) and the other has 19.
> 
> It's the chromatin in an organism - a combination of histones and linear dna which initiate a code for protein transcription. The peptide sequences are completely specific to a particular organism and ultimately leads to the unique physiological structure of a species, both collectively in the animal kingdom and even on an individual basis.
> 
> ...


Whats' a "Chromatin" mate?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Uriel said:


> the prison authorities didnt know there was anything the pie other than what is purported to be for fuks sake
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


No they just throw one off into the pie to do that


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah cause islamic countries are BIG into human rights arent they pmsl
> 
> *
> burnt any daughters faces off or shot any little girls in the head this week bro?*
> ...


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Whats' a "Chromatin" mate?


Your chromatin is a combination of histones and dna, condensed;uncoiled chromosomes found in the nucleolus (think of it as a nucleus, within the nucleus of the cell) and are basically, on a biological level what makes you identifiable as **** sapien sapien AND unique as a human being too (your unique genetic makeup).


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> Your chromatin is a combination of histones and dna, condensed;uncoiled chromosomes found in the nucleolus (think of it as a nucleus, within the nucleus of the cell) and are basically, on a biological level *makes you identifiable as **** sapien sapien AND unique as a human being *too.


Thank you...that's mostly true on here, but there are exceptions! :whistling:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TBH i doesnt surprise me, and more importantly i bet if you test most Halal meats or meat sources they'd fail. Certain people will sell anything to make £, even if its against their religion.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just reading some of the insults on here, I'd love to see certain ppl say them to their oppo in real life


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

[


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Don't know how you can say that anyway when Muhammad was a paedophile.


are you having a wind up mate, do you remeber when you were about 4 years old................was about 2 years ago, your mum told you to think before you speak, well now you think before you type. If your news paper has its name written in white with a red background, so be it, but dont come on here shouting the odds, fassey


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i was actually so fuking skint when i was in the airforce i was going to do over a few drug dealers in dundee for cash with a mate....we half planned it and everything but my misses at the time convinced me to drive a taxi in the evenings......probably for the best


oh my god your so hard.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cause a right up roar starting this thread :lol:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

here we go.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr tee said:


> oh my god your so hard.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

once a thread goes past 20 pages, it's almost guaranteed to end in a big dust up...lol


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Gary29 said:


>


and we have an internet groupie. let the man speak for himself first before you fly in loool


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Armz said:


> Is this you?


What a ****


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Armz said:


> Is this you?


Let me hear you say Aaaaaaamen to that brother.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr tee said:


> do one knob head - go learn what the word CONTEXT means:wink:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Still havent learnt,have you? How do you know he's a kn0bhead and not a cvnt?? He'll be calling you a cvntist next.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I personally think someone has either done it put of spite, or to take the **** at Halal eating people.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> i love how all these little johnny no name no avatar nothing to say about anything fuk heads turn up banging on their little religious pious drums....YAWN


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Hahaha,I know exactly what you mean(although I see the irony in me not having a photo of mysef up,working on that).
> 
> It's always the same dribble and it means fvck all,especially when religion is the biggest scam created by humankind.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

*YAWN* so this sh1t thread is still going? i see how its turned from a logical debate on the initial subject, into pritty much a racial and religeous kicking, nicely done uk-m


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

pork or horsemeat does it really matter ???? if yr in prison be glad yr gettin fed at all, i have to pay my bills first and eat if theres enough money left


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> looool, you sheep, how can you be a internet groupie. stop riding and get your own opinion.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nelson mandella was in prison once. Poor cvnt would probably still be in there if it were down to people like you.


Poor example mate, mandella directly arranged political protests which resulted in people dying. Even while in prison he was organising terrorism acts for the ANC. Do your homework...


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Uriel said:


> its ironic, you feel so strongly about swine, could it be because you are actually a sausage. wasteman


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i know what context means, do you know what broadsheet means.............didnt think so


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mr tee said:


> Not a groupie at all. I hate religion,all of them and I've been brought up in a very religious environment.
> 
> But just like and others believe in that sh1te,funnily enough myself and others don't so share the same views on it.


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> nope still a sheep


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr tee said:


> oh i'm crushed by your sharp wit pmsl


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

QUOTE=Mr tee;3894403]



Sc4mp0 said:


> nope still a sheep


I find it ironic you call me a sheep but follow the laws of someone that doesn't exist about what you can eat and what you can and cannot do.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr tee said:


> are you having a wind up mate, do you remeber when you were about 4 years old................was about 2 years ago, your mum told you to think before you speak, well now you think before you type. If your news paper has its name written in white with a red background, so be it, but dont come on here shouting the odds, fassey


It's a fact you fvcking thick piece of sh1t. Do some research before spouting your fat fvcking mouth off. I'll start you off with a link and a quote dipsh1t. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aisha.



> Aisha was betrothed to Muhammad at the age of six and the marriage was consummated when she was nine years old.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

why is the forum fuking all the quote names up? they are incorrect lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When I go on a forum I post as if the person was in front of me. It's called respect, & avoids getting your head kicked in.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> When I go on a forum I post as if the person was in front of me. It's called respect, & avoids getting your head kicked in.


You are not some 17year old though pretending to be a Billy Big Bollox.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You are not some 17year old though pretending to be a Billy Big Bollox.


Exactly mate, some of the twunts have no sodding brain I think.

But I am enjoying this thread!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You are not some 17year old though pretending to be a Billy Big Bollox.


i think everyone on this thread needs to wind there neck and put there bollox away, you offended the kid, why get worked up when hes standing up for himself


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> When I go on a forum I post as if the person was in front of me. It's called respect, & avoids getting your head kicked in.


I'm only giving it back mate.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I'm only giving it back mate.


give it back to him direct, not by insulting his race/religeon/beliefs


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> give it back to him direct, not by insulting his race/religeon/beliefs


Where have I insulted anything apart from that idiot? What I posted is what is believed as fact. I was just retelling that fact.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Where have I insulted anything apart from that idiot? What I posted is what is believed as fact. I was just retelling that fact.


no whgat you posted was a deliberate way of insulting him and something he believes in, what gives you the right to do that? the original post has a question, so why is religeous slagging off going on for 26 pages.

but i guess none of you are racist, cause you all have black friends right?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> no whgat you posted was a deliberate way of insulting him and something he believes in, what gives you the right to do that? the original post has a question, so why is religeous slagging off going on for 26 pages.
> 
> but i guess none of you are racist, cause you all have black friends right?


Again, I posted a fact. He shagged a 9 year old, so in the eyes of most people, including me, that makes him a paedophile. He was saying that Uriel shagged kids, which was rich considering the people involved in his beliefs. And for the record, I've got no black friends and couldn't give a fvck if people think I'm racist or not, even less so on the Internet.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> no whgat you posted was a deliberate way of insulting him and something he believes in, what gives you the right to do that? the original post has a question, so why is religeous slagging off going on for 26 pages.
> 
> but i guess none of you are racist, cause you all have black friends right?


I'm not racist - i just hate 2 faced hypocritical inverts

i can go one better - my girfriend is black


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Again, I posted a fact. He shagged a 9 year old, so in the eyes of most people, including me, that makes him a paedophile. He was saying that Uriel shagged kids, which was rich considering the people involved in his beliefs. And for the record, I've got no black friends and couldn't give a fvck if people think I'm racist or not, even less so on the Internet.


what was the legal age of consent in the 1400's just out of curiosity?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> I'm not racist - i just hate 2 faced hypocritical inverts


you mind if i ask you a question mate, obvi youve known me on the board a while, and know im not one to insult or such, youve mentioned before about your girlfriend if i remeber right is black. im assuming your still with her? is she british born or african? just being nosey mate


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> what was the legal age of consent in the 1400's just out of curiosity?


So let's say you invent time travel, go back to Muhammad's time, he says "Hey Zack, I've got a sexy bit of stuff in here just waiting for you, she's already naked and ready." You walk in and it's a 9 year old girl, you'd still go for it because it's not against the law? Fvck the age of consent, it's not hard to tell an underdeveloped child from a grown woman.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mr tee said:


> reps mate good post, however will make no difference as most members on this forum are racist/ignorant meat heads lol
> 
> as you as you disagree with their opinions, they gang up & neg you pmsl bunch of pussies


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> So let's say you invent time travel, go back to Muhammad's time, he says "Hey Zack, I've got a sexy bit of stuff in here just waiting for you, she's already naked and ready." You walk in and it's a 9 year old girl, you'd still go for it because it's not against the law? Fvck the age of consent, it's not hard to tell an underdeveloped child from a grown woman.


again, were not talking about todays modern society or socilogical way of thinking, so please answer the question with a yes or no answer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> you mind if i ask you a question mate, obvi youve known me on the board a while, and know im not one to insult or such, youve mentioned before about your girlfriend if i remeber right is black. im assuming your still with her? is she british born or african? just being nosey mate


she was born in wolves mate uk midlands- her parents came over from jamaca in the 60's


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tonk007 said:


> seems the muslems are the ones ganging up to me.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> she was born in wolves mate uk midlands- her parents came over from jamaca in the 60's


ah ok cool, i grew up with some rastas, my dad was born in uganda thats where some of my ancestoral heritage comes from, my grandma on my mums side was born in ireland, devout catholic, buried her 2 years ago in a church ceremony in moston, loved her to bits, anyway

reason i asked, she ever talked to you about racial behaviour shes ever experienced to her self in the years shes been here? or her family?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MF88 said:


> So let's say you invent time travel, go back to Muhammad's time, he says "Hey Zack, I've got a sexy bit of stuff in here just waiting for you, she's already naked and ready." You walk in and it's a 9 year old girl, you'd still go for it because it's not against the law? Fvck the age of consent, it's not hard to tell an underdeveloped child from a grown woman.


no because i have been raised taught why its wrong anatomically.

however would u shag a 15 year old in spain where its legal ? i know i would. doesnt make me a pedo tho


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> again, were not talking about todays modern society or socilogical way of thinking, so please answer the question with a yes or no answer


"what was the legal age of consent in the 1400's just out of curiosity?"

Yes.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> "what was the legal age of consent in the 1400's just out of curiosity?"
> 
> Yes.


ok the age was?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

gycraig said:


> no because i have been raised taught why its wrong anatomically.
> 
> however would u shag a 15 year old in spain where its legal ? i know i would. doesnt make me a pedo tho


No I wouldn't, I don't find children attractive sexually or otherwise.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Tonk007 said:


> Well do one then , just because someone has a different opinion on something from you makes them racist-you come across as a ****, not a muslim **** , but just a ****


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> ok the age was?


Haven't got a clue, you asked me to answer yes or no only so that's what I did.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Haven't got a clue, you asked me to answer yes or no only so that's what I did.


ok thanks, i asked you for answer you gave one, if your just in this thread to kick someones religeon, feel free to hang around, but given your limited knowledge on the subject, its best left.


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> QUOTE=Mr tee;3894403]
> 
> I find it ironic you call me a sheep but follow the laws of someone that doesn't exist about what you can eat and what you can and cannot do.


when did i say i was muslim or religious sheep?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MF88 said:


> No I wouldn't, I don't find children attractive sexually or otherwise.


what do you define as a child? at what point does a girl become fair game, your opinion isnt based on any logic its based on what you have been told from birth which is that 16 is the "legal" age.

however some girls start there period at 13. which means it would of been "normal" for girls to get pregnant from 13 onwards in the past.

you have been raised believing 16 is the legal age and anything under is disgusting, 700 years ago opinions would of been highly different so its a bit harsh saying muslims worship a "paedo"


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> ok thanks, i asked you for answer you gave one, if your just in this thread to kick someones religeon, feel free to hang around, but given your limited knowledge on the subject, its best left.


My limited knowledge on what? The ONLY thing I posted was a fact. Not something I claimed to know a lot about, just a plain FACT. I don't get why people can't see that.


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

latblaster said:


> When I go on a forum I post as if the person was in front of me. It's called respect, & avoids getting your head kicked in.


when i go on a forum i dont keep talking in the third person, i speak as me, like a real man


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

gycraig said:


> what do you define as a child? at what point does a girl become fair game, your opinion isnt based on any logic its based on what you have been told from birth which is that 16 is the "legal" age.
> 
> however some girls start there period at 13. which means it would of been "normal" for girls to get pregnant from 13 onwards in the past.
> 
> you have been raised believing 16 is the legal age and anything under is disgusting, 700 years ago opinions would of been highly different so its a bit harsh saying muslims worship a "paedo"


Yes mate, but we're not talking about a 15 or 16 year old, we're talking 9 years old, 6 when he married her which is even fvcking worse.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i think everyone on this thread needs to wind there neck and put there bollox away, you offended the kid, why get worked up when hes standing up for himself


I never offended him and he was the one that came on here and started the name calling.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Yes mate, but we're not talking about a 15 or 16 year old, we're talking 9 years old, 6 when he married her which is even fvcking worse.


and the legal age for marriage at that time was?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> ah ok cool, i grew up with some rastas, my dad was born in uganda thats where some of my ancestoral heritage comes from, my grandma on my mums side was born in ireland, devout catholic, buried her 2 years ago in a church ceremony in moston, loved her to bits, anyway
> 
> reason i asked, she ever talked to you about racial behaviour shes ever experienced to her self in the years shes been here? or her family?


of course she discusses racism she's come up against - her dad was in the british army in the 60's and 70 - he was subjected to daily racism i'd expect.

I have been too - i'm a porridge wog as much as some of you are ************ lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I only come back ere as I heard talk of Jamaicans I never knew Uriel got a oooman from yard...whagwan Uriel..see you like fi hot wuk bredin


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I never offended him and he was the one that came on here and started the name calling.


i thought me and uriel killed this thread about 10 pages back


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> and the legal age for marriage at that time was?


I'm not even gonna bother replying to anything else in this thread, you clearly don't see the point of what I'm saying.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> of course she discusses racism she's come up against - her dad was in the british army in the 60's and 70 - he was subjected to daily racism i'd expect.
> 
> I have been too - i'm a porridge wog as much as some of you are ************ lol


************, i love that word, my brother gets it from me all the time, least we got one thing in common, we both love the irn-bru.

my point being, if you couldve defender her or new her in those years, would you have? if someone directly insulted her for her color race of religeon how would she or you take it? knowing your posts and attitude am guessing not very well,


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hey lets have a joke from arabia

what the difference between an arab and a kipper?

ones brown 2 faced and smelly and the others a smoked fish

lighten up for fuks sake


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Yes mate, but we're not talking about a 15 or 16 year old, we're talking 9 years old, 6 when he married her which is even fvcking worse.


so if the legal age for sex got raised to 21 then in 1000 years people would say EVERY SINGLE ONE of us are pedofiles.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I'm not even gonna bother replying to anything else in this thread, you clearly don't see the point of what I'm saying.


thanks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> ************, i love that word, my brother gets it from me all the time, least we got one thing in common, we both love the irn-bru.
> 
> my point being, if you couldve defender her or new her in those years, would you have? if someone directly insulted her for her color race of religeon how would she or you take it? knowing your posts and attitude am guessing not very well,


yes - i'd defend her, of course i would.

I actually hate racists and i'm being serious


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

A Scotsmen and a Jewish man were having a magnificent meal at one of the finest restaurants in New York .At the end of the evening the waiter came over to present the check and a Scottish voice said "that's all right laddie just gae the check to me". The headlines in the local newspaper next day proclaimed "Jewish ventriloquist found beaten to death @Uriel


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Uriel said:


> thats what reading The Sun does


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr tee said:


> yip i should try reading it too


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

MF88 said:


> It's a fact you* fvcking thick piece of sh1t*. Do some research before spouting your *fat fvcking mouth *off. I'll start you off with a link and a quote dipsh1t. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aisha.


i wish your mrs was as filthy as your mouth


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I only come back ere as I heard talk of Jamaicans I never knew Uriel got a oooman from yard...whagwan Uriel..see you like fi hot wuk bredin


speak english ya silly Welsh cnut


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Our prisons in this country sound like dos houses from what you read about people's experiences. In other countries there wouldn't be an option for halal meat.

If they said the meat was halal then they really should provide halal, but only because they've said it's halal.

Halal should be a luxury, it's almost like saying 'my religion says all my meals must contain grass fed organic fillet steak'. Does that mean we will have to start having it in prisons etc? I don't think so in my opinion


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> speak english ya silly Welsh cnut


Lol I'll even try talk in their funny accent if it means getting some of that Charlotte Church pum pum.. :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> What happens to a Muslim if he does eat pork. Does he have to repent his sins like a catholic would, for committing a sin? Is there a punishment or a sacrifice etc etc??


repentance mate, obvi it depends on the situation if your starvin to death and all you got is a pig, your gonna eat that b1tch, but out of choice then youd ask for forgivness, similiary to many religeons, asking for forgivness, repentance etc etc


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

see them bloody muslims are still at it. always causing trouble


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> see them bloody muslims are still at it. always causing trouble


sorry mate, couldnt help it, needed to cause some chaos up in this motherfcuker i was feeling home sick, now this b1tch is dryer then the dessert my people come from


----------



## Gallagher (Jan 27, 2013)

Ill keep this short and sweet!! I understand both arguments here but at the end of the day if i was in a muslim country and landed myself a prison sentence am sure as hell id be lucky to get fed never mind eat a freekin pie for god sake, and to add to that id probly be getting 10 lashes a day!! Yes eating pork is against there religeion but so is breaking the law but they still go ahead and do that, ?? Some of these guys are in for rape and murder would any of you defrnd there human rights if they raped your daughter ??????


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

zack amin said:


> repentance mate, obvi it depends on the situation if your starvin to death and all you got is a pig, your gonna eat that b1tch, but out of choice then youd ask for forgivness, similiary to many religeons, asking for forgivness, repentance etc etc


You're wrong here. You don't need to repent something you were unaware of, otherwise nothing would work.

Tesco, Mcdonalds, Nike, countless multi-national companies in the west have been affiliated with pro-Israeli Zionism organization. And you're implying that buying milk and bread from a supermarket is funding crime against the Palestinian people and thus should be repented too? That wouldn't make sense, it's your intentions that determine whether an action is a sin or not.

It's those who want to harm or disrespect unsuspecting innocent people who have committed a sin.

Just for the record, I have no idea about the validity of these claims, though there is clearly a strong Jewish influence in the upper tiers of banking and corporatism, that much is certain.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> see them bloody muslims are still at it. always causing trouble


missed this for 5 minutes

I'm just reading Salmon Rushdie's second book..........

Buhda........You Fat [email protected]


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> You're wrong here. You don't need to repent something you were unaware of, otherwise nothing would work.
> 
> Tesco, Mcdonalds, Nike, countless multi-national companies in the west have been affiliated with pro-Israeli Zionism organization. And you're implying that buying milk and bread from a supermarket is funding crime against the Palestinian people and thus should be repented too? That wouldn't make sense, it's your intentions that determine whether an action is a sin or not.
> 
> I have no idea about the validity of these claims, though there is clearly a strong Jewish influence in the upper tiers of banking and corporatism.


WHAT THE FCUK? you just said what i said with more fancy words,


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

zack amin said:


> WHAT THE FCUK? you just said what i said with more fancy words,


I'm saying in this situation there's no need for repentance at all. If you eat pork unknowingly it's their misdeed, not yours.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I'm saying in this situation there's no need for repentance at all. If you eat pork unknowingly it's their misdeed, not yours.


re-read my post


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MF88 said:


> It's a fact you fvcking thick piece of sh1t. Do some research before spouting your fat fvcking mouth off. I'll start you off with a link and a quote dipsh1t.





Mr tee said:


> i wish your mrs was as filthy as your mouth


:laugh:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In to declare i am not racist. Mrs Mish is black.

Ace up the sleeve.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> In to declare i am not racist. Mrs Mish is black.
> 
> Ace up the sleeve.


i always knew you were a good one, your protected for life


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

gycraig said:


> what do you define as a child? at what point does a girl become fair game, your opinion isnt based on any logic its based on what you have been told from birth which is that 16 is the "legal" age.
> 
> however some girls start there period at 13. which means it would of been "normal" for girls to get pregnant from 13 onwards in the past.
> 
> you have been raised believing 16 is the legal age and anything under is disgusting, 700 years ago opinions would of been highly different so its a bit harsh saying muslims worship a "paedo"


----------



## Gallagher (Jan 27, 2013)

I dont think your 100% right there fella most people on here probly eat a halal takeaway every now n then if not every week i get my meat from a halal butcher so would have to disagree, sorry but true


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

zack amin said:


> A Scotsmen and a Jewish man were having a magnificent meal at one of the finest restaurants in New York .At the end of the evening the waiter came over to present the check and a Scottish voice said "that's all right laddie just gae the check to me". The headlines in the local newspaper next day proclaimed "Jewish ventriloquist found beaten to death @Uriel


Im scottish


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr tee said:


> Say something useful, intelligent, funny or get to.....you know the rest!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> Im scottish


i have a black friend, and an irish grandma(rip) ive got a racist get out of jail for free card for life


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

latblaster said:


> YAWN, your like a child who has walked into the cinema after the film started and wants to know what he has missed, i cant be bothered, sorry pal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

I bet the prison guards were having a fking good laugh at chow time


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Yeah that sort of thing is wrong, but how do you feel about it happening still today. Not marriage, but abuse and rape which goes on in many Islamic countries to young boys. *Elders in a village going as far as wearing make up to look more attractive to to the young boys their about to rape.*


Haha please show me a source for this.

If your going to rape somebody, why worry about your appearance?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Have we worked out a moral to the story with this f*cking long thread?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Have we worked out a moral to the story with this f*cking long thread?


yes, you can be racist on uk-m but get away with it by saying, 'i have a black friend/wife/gf' for all eternity this shall be now known as the get out off sh1t card, i wonder if it will work with some of the white guys i work with


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I bet the prison guards were having a fking good laugh at chow time


It had nothing to do with a prison. It was a food supplier from Northern Ireland. Only they would know what's in their products.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

zack amin said:


> yes, you can be racist on uk-m but get away with it by saying, 'i have a black friend/wife/gf' for all eternity this shall be now known as the get out off sh1t card, i wonder if it will work with some of the white guys i work with


Aye-because racism is a one way street that only white people can be accused of -well i have a white friend.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

zack amin said:


> yes, you can be racist on uk-m but get away with it by saying, 'i have a black friend/wife/gf' for all eternity this shall be now known as the get out off sh1t card, i wonder if it will work with some of the white guys i work with


Aye-because racism is a one way street that only white people can be accused of -well i have a white friend.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

husky said:


> Aye-because racism is a one way street that only white people can be accused of -*well i have a white friend*.


no you dont, your lieng. whats his name?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

zack amin said:


> no you dont, your lieng. whats his name?


Abraham-he's Amish and believes everyone else is going to hell as we're all heathen scum


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

husky said:


> Abraham-he's Amish and believes everyone else is going to hell as we're all heathen scum


ok thats pritty serious, you mus be telling the truth, you my friend, have a get out of being racist for life card:thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

m_momo1 said:


> Haha please show me a source for this.
> 
> If your going to rape somebody, why worry about your appearance?


just because you're a rapist it doesnt mean you shouldn't care about your looks. I hope all rapists dont feel this way, no wonder the world has gone to shit


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Mingster said:


> It had nothing to do with a prison. It was a food supplier from Northern Ireland. Only they would know what's in their products.


heyy dont be blaming us... it was those polish who did it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> heyy dont be blaming us... it was those polish who did it


LOL. Sorry

I knew I should have kept out of this thread lol...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> heyy dont be blaming us... it was those polish who did it


yeah right, next youll be telling me its the jocks


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MaharajaMac said:


> I'm saying in this situation there's no need for repentance at all. If you eat pork unknowingly it's their misdeed, not yours.


Youve joined these forums yesterday and all youve done is spoke about Allah and religious stuff...........


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i have a black friend, and an irish grandma(rip) ive got a racist get out of jail for free card for life


So your half Irish and half muslim?

Bet you can make a wicked bomb!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dbaird said:


> So your half Irish and half muslim?
> 
> Bet you can make a wicked bomb!


thats the funiest fcukin thing i swear ive ever read you just made me ****, considering ones a religeon and ones a nationality hahahahahahaha

but in regards to your comment i have no comment, i would usually make a funny humerous comment, but id rather not have mi5 kicking down my door while im knocking one off in my 3.00am **** time


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> yes, you can be racist on uk-m but get away with it by saying, 'i have a black friend/wife/gf' for all eternity this shall be now known as the get out off sh1t card, i wonder if it will work with some of the white guys i work with


You know what though ,i am not racist at all,but i have a great sense of humour,back in the day we would have banter calling members of other races/different colours light hearted names,the same being returned,i think i was called some funny sh1t on reflection,but we all got on,there did not seem to be the nastyness which now is present all around us,we are so conditioned and pidgeon holed these days it is a shame.If you look at comedians in days gone by,over half of what was joked about would be considered out of order now,even though many of the comedians had mixed race/sexual preference audiances.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

zack amin said:


> yeah right, next youll be telling me its the jocks


i dont know who they is, but you cud be rite... it wasnt us


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

does my bomb look big in this


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

biglbs said:


> You know what though ,i am not racist at all,but i have a great sense of humour,back in the day we would have banter calling members of other races/different colours light hearted names,the same being returned,i think i was called some funny sh1t on reflection,but we all got on,there did not seem to be the nastyness which now is present all around us,we are so conditioned and pidgeon holed these days it is a shame.If you look at comedians in days gone by,over half of what was joked about would be considered out of order now,even though many of the comedians had mixed race/sexual preference audiances.


yeh Bernard Manning ripping into Pakis. oh how we laughed


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> You know what though ,i am not racist at all,but i have a great sense of humour,back in the day we would have banter calling members of other races/different colours light hearted names,the same being returned,i think i was called some funny sh1t on reflection,but we all got on,there did not seem to be the nastyness which now is present all around us,we are so conditioned and pidgeon holed these days it is a shame.If you look at comedians in days gone by,over half of what was joked about would be considered out of order now,even though many of the comedians had mixed race/sexual preference audiances.


i know mate, i dont mind jokes and banter i grew up with it, considering i work in the building industry you can imagine how it was/is, grew up in a predominantly white neighbourhood, went to predominantyl catholic schools/college, ive taken my fair share off laughs and jokes, and i can certainly give back as good as i can get, thing is with most nowadays tho, and particularly a few on this thread, is it isnt banter theyre having, its just pure hate


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

madocks said:


> Youve joined these forums yesterday and all youve done is spoke about Allah and religious stuff...........


Yes I do. I just PR lifted 192.5kg dead last week. I know it's not much but at 79kg I think i'm doing well. If I have a relevant point to make about lifting I will make it in the appropriate bored sir.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh Bernard Manning ripping into Pakis. oh how we laughed


Or Richard Prior ripping into whites ,fooking classic....the list is endless


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Or Richard Prior ripping into whites ,fooking classic....the list is endless


indeed. them where the days. ruined by uppity blacks


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

dbaird said:


> So your half Irish and half muslim?
> 
> Bet you can make a wicked bomb!


come on mate..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i know mate, i dont mind jokes and banter i grew up with it, considering i work in the building industry you can imagine how it was/is, grew up in a predominantly white neighbourhood, went to predominantyl catholic schools/college, ive taken my fair share off laughs and jokes, and i can certainly give back as good as i can get, thing is with most nowadays tho, and particularly a few on this thread, is it isnt banter theyre having, its just pure hate


That is the problem,because that very banter made us closer as a community,we laughed together..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> come on mate..


i tuck down my pics so no one could identify me, where did you get this? damn there onto me pot of gold


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> indeed. them where the days. ruined by uppity blacks


aint that always the issue


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> aint that always the issue


they are always bloody at it. going round being offended n shit


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Right ive just been to the mosque and converted to allah......

Which of you honky christian cnuts put ham in my incarcerated bros?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That is the problem,because that very banter made us closer as a community,we laughed together..


i agree mate, obviously i tuck my fair share off **** whoopins, but i got older, got bigger and got stronger and started delivering my fair share, but even some lads to this day will stand up tall and say 'i fcukin hate pakis, fcuk off back to your own country' i swear down to this day some of these fcukers still walk across the road to shake my hand when they see me and ask how i am lol some of my mates i still see now will do this to me, but walk in a march for the BNP LOL, fcukers crack me up


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Right ive jist been to the mosque and convrrted to allah......
> 
> Which of you honky christian cnutd put ham in my incarcerated bros?


careful. you will be out raping white children. them lot are all at it apparently


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> they are always bloody at it. going round being offended n shit


I blame the chinese,all 100bn of them..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Right ive just been to the mosque and converted to allah......
> 
> Which of you honky christian cnuts put ham in my incarcerated bros?


you fcukin tell em bro! fcukin honkys, almost as bad as them uppity blacks @Ashcrapper has to deal with


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> i agree mate, obviously i tuck my fair share off **** whoopins, but i got older, got bigger and got stronger and started delivering my fair share, but even some lads to this day will stand up tall and say 'i fcukin hate pakis, fcuk off back to your own country' i swear down to this day some of these fcukers still walk across the road to shake my hand when they see me and ask how i am lol some of my mates i still see now will do this to me, but walk in a march for the BNP LOL, fcukers crack me up


that is because sadly like most other countries, we are infested with brain dead morons who believe everything they see in the papers and in the news


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i agree mate, obviously i tuck my fair share off **** whoopins, but i got older, got bigger and got stronger and started delivering my fair share, but even some lads to this day will stand up tall and say 'i fcukin hate pakis, fcuk off back to your own country' i swear down to this day some of these fcukers still walk across the road to shake my hand when they see me and ask how i am lol some of my mates i still see now will do this to me, but walk in a march for the BNP LOL, fcukers crack me up


Is that the Black Nobility Party?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> that is because sadly like most other countries, we are infested with brain dead morons who believe everything they see in the papers and in the news


mate i sh1t you not if you came and walked through one of what used to be one of the most notorious white neighbourhoods in rochdale youd be crackin laffin,yeh i grew up a stones throw away,lol i had to walk past council estate flats to get to school everyday, fcukers, now the flats are owned by black lads and kurdis and the such lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Is that the Black Nobility Party?


no mate, something to do with brownsnegrospolish party


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> mate i sh1t you not if you came and walked through one of what used to be one of the most notorious white neighbourhoods in rochdale youd be crackin laffin,yeh i grew up a stones throw away,lol i had to walk past council estate flats to get to school everyday, fcukers, now the flats are owned by black lads and kurdis and the such lol


you only have to read some of the utter drivel some of the knobheads on here post and are actually serious. its the reason I make such ludicrous comments in these threads to see who agrees


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> mate i sh1t you not if you came and walked through one of what used to be one of the most notorious white neighbourhoods in rochdale youd be crackin laffin,yeh i grew up a stones throw away,lol i had to walk past council estate flats to get to school everyday, fcukers, now the flats are owned by black lads and kurdis and the such lol


In days when a stones throw was litteral.... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you only have to read some of the utter drivel some of the knobheads on here post and are actually serious. its the reason I make such ludicrous comments in these threads to see who agrees


Don't try and wriggle out of it ya cvnt


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> In days when a stones throw was litteral.... :lol:


tellin me ive still got the scars lol


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Right ive just been to the mosque and converted to allah......
> 
> Which of you honky christian cnuts put ham in my incarcerated bros?


that joke was about as dry as ghandi's flip flops


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you only have to read some of the utter drivel some of the knobheads on here post and are actually serious. its the reason I make such ludicrous comments in these threads to see who agrees


its fcukin hillarious how many people agree and start bumming your threads, always makes me smile, the cnuts lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> its fcukin hillarious how many people agree and start bumming your threads, always makes me smile, the cnuts lol





biglbs said:


> Don't try and wriggle out of it ya cvnt


busted!  good job you cant see my BNP tattoo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr tee said:


> that joke was about as dry as ghandi's flip flops


Or ypur mums cnut xx


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I can confirm we have come a long way, can't wait till there's a ****** (not cleaning) in Buckingham palace


lmfao bottom left pic:lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I can confirm we have come a long way, can't wait till there's a ****** (not cleaning) in Buckingham palace


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dublin said:


> Personally I think that when they broke the law to such an extent that they got time for it, then they gave up their rights to be fussy about food.
> 
> They took away someone else's rights when they broke the law so its a bit f-ed up that they'd complain about their rights.
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting they are burned alive instead of eating pork?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Are you suggesting they are burned alive instead of eating pork?


At the steak!


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Or ypur mums cnut xx


im sorry this is england, i speak english, i dont understand what you have typed...............oh the irony.

mum jokes aint the one. you have made yourself look like a bit of an idiot to be honest xx


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dublin said:


> Are you getting confused with incinerated :whistling: ?
> 
> Incarceration is the detention of a person in prison, typically as punishment for a crime


oh I see. my mistake


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dublin said:


> I hate when you try and take the pi*s of someone and it backfires :lol: !!!!


I know


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I know


Doh......pmsl:whistling:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Bare racist ****s on here.

End of the day, if you are religious and believe that if you don't go by certain rules for something you believe in I.e not eating a certain meat then you will not allowed to go to a so called heaven that you believe in, I think you should be allowed to have the right of not eating the pork and given an option, how unfair that something like that is not in your hands to control? Eat the forbidden food or die cause you can't eat.

V simple, it's not like we are debating about a playstation or tv at your leisure in prison and having a bit of fun where your meant to be thinking about what you've done and paying for the crime you committed.

It should be a human right, it's not a leisure it's a way of life.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Bare racist ****s on here.
> 
> End of the day, if you are religious and believe that if you don't go by certain rules for something you believe in I.e not eating a certain meat then you will not allowed to go to a so called heaven that you believe in, I think you should be allowed to have the right of not eating the pork and given an option, how unfair that something like that is not in your hands to control? Eat the forbidden food or die cause you can't eat.
> 
> ...


do you have a dog?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> do you have a dog?


And a fcuking bone


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> And a fcuking bone


kind of bone?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> kind of bone?


Lamb joint


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Lamb joint


good choice. love a bit of lamb


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sckeane said:


> And a fcuking bone


Are fish racist?

they seem to only hang around with friends ethnicly connected,even attacking ones who are different!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Are fish racist?
> 
> they seem to only hang around with friends ethnicly connected,even attacking ones who are different!


Lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Bare racist ****s on here.
> 
> End of the day, if you are religious and believe that if you don't go by certain rules for something you believe in I.e not eating a certain meat then you will not allowed to go to a so called heaven that you believe in, I think you should be allowed to have the right of not eating the pork and given an option, how unfair that something like that is not in your hands to control? Eat the forbidden food or die cause you can't eat.
> 
> ...


I don't think any serious muslim would eat a meat pie anyway! Like serious muslims don't eat halal nandos as they know its haram really! I bet they wouldn't eat the keebab they serve to us on a friday night... and your worried about horse burgers?

If you thought you really would go to hell, wouldn't you want to be 100% sure?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Are fish racist?
> 
> they seem to only hang around with friends ethnicly connected,even attacking ones who are different!


Mine are! the little orange **** bites my hand every time I put it in the tank!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I don't think any serious muslim would eat a meat pie anyway! Like serious muslims don't eat halal nandos as they know its haram really! I bet they wouldn't eat the keebab they serve to us on a friday night... and your worried about horse burgers?
> 
> If you thought you really would go to hell, wouldn't you want to be 100% sure?


But there's never a way of knowing till its too late lol

I really wouldn't know tbh, religion is a long one

And horse burgers are all good, who would of known


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I don't think any serious muslim would eat a meat pie anyway! Like serious muslims don't eat halal nandos as they know its haram really! I bet they wouldn't eat the keebab they serve to us on a friday night... and your worried about horse burgers?
> 
> If you thought you really would go to hell, wouldn't you want to be 100% sure?


fcuk, next youll be telling me i cant eat my halaal kfc, get the fcuk outta here


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> fcuk, next youll be telling me i cant eat my halaal kfc, get the fcuk outta here


I had a lot of KFC on sunday to sort a particularly nasty hangover out. was good. I also didnt go to hell


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Mine are! the little orange **** bites my hand every time I put it in the tank!


Cook them that'll show them who's boss


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I had a lot of KFC on sunday to sort a particularly nasty hangover out. was good. I also didnt go to hell


i love kfc


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I had a lot of KFC on sunday to sort a particularly nasty hangover out. was good. I also didnt go to hell


Becareful you may do.

Did you know the grim reaper is Muslim?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Becareful you may do.
> 
> Did you know the grim reaper is Muslim?


so am I


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Mine are! the little orange **** bites my hand every time I put it in the tank!


ORANGEIST!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Cook them that'll show them who's boss


I am scared of it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i love kfc


But you did go to the Bearded Bastards....


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

biglbs said:


> ORANGEIST!


They come in black too. I was going to get a black one but didn't have a dole office set up on my tank at the time.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

dbaird said:


> They come in black too. I was going to get a black one but didn't have a dole office set up on my tank at the time.


wow was the joke that bad? it was meant in the lightest of humour...


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

lumpo said:
 

> The gave up their religion when they committed the crime. They should be pleased they're getting fed and treated well in prison, It's a lot different in other countries prisons I believe


True.

However, we should respect the basic principles of prisoners as well - no matter what religion/race they are - this keeps us distinct from other countries.

By the way, let's not forget that sometimes people are put in jail while they are innocent.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Lets not all forget that this was not a deliberate attempt to feed Muslims Pork.....

The prison hired a catering company to provide the food, this catering company bought pies in bulk from an Irish company called "McColgan's Quality Foods Limited". Since this event the Prison caterers have stopped its contract with "McColgan's Quality Foods Limited".

The prison tried to honour the "criminals" rights, and were let down by another company further along the line.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im waiting for all my PPI texts and emails to be replaced with

"Our records show you may have been fed non Halal food, if so compo awaits you, contact 0800 888888 for more information"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

madocks said:


> Im waiting for all my PPI texts and emails to be replaced with
> 
> "Our records show you may have been fed non Halal food, if so compo awaits you, contact 0800 888888 for more information"


That'll be next!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

lumpo said:


> The gave up their religion when they committed the crime. They should be pleased they're getting fed and treated well in prison, It's a lot different in other countries prisons I believe


I actually thought the same the first time i read the article however, i was thinking that most religious people aren't religious a 100% of the time. My point being, that a muslim person might not adhere to ALL of the rules in their religion but does that mean they can't follow just one of them?

But something than nothing right? If you're muslim anyway.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Feeding them pork is part of the punishment...


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Feeding them pork is part of the punishment...


Lol well if you put it like that...


----------

